# Progressives Destroy Family of 12



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

I just got off the phone with the police department in order to confirm the authenticity of the story
: (270) 756-2361

I had to school since it sounded too absurd, but it turns it out, it's true!

Save Our Family One Blessed Little Family vs Breckinridge KY
Save Our Family by Joe Naugler - GoFundMe



> Joe and Nicole Naugler live on a homestead in rural Kentucky. They live a very simple life. They garden and raise animals. They are industrious people trying to teach their children how to live right.
> 
> They have ten children who are homeschooled on the homestead. They contribute to the success of the family crops and livestock, all while learning about the amazing beauty of life.
> 
> ...



 Police Seize 10 Children From Off-Grid Homeschool Family Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind 



> *Police seized ten children from an “off grid” homeschool family in Kentucky on Wednesday after receiving an anonymous tip about the family’s traditional lifestyle.*
> 
> The nightmare story began when sheriff’s officers set up a blockade around Joe and Nicole Naugler’s rural property before entering the premises. Eight of the kids were out with their father but Nicole and two of her oldest children were at home. Nicole attempted to drive away but was subsequently stopped and arrested for resisting (attempting to prevent officers from taking her two boys away).
> 
> ...







> 1. *We *have never invested as much in public education as *we* should have, because *we've* always had kind-of-a *private* notion of children.
> 
> 2. [Sarcastic] '*Your kid is yours* and totally *your* responsibility.'
> 
> ...





> 1. *We *have never invested as much in public education as *we* should have, because *we* have always had a *private* notion of* our *children.
> 
> 2. [Sarcastic] '*Your kid is yours* and totally *your* responsibility.'
> 
> ...



*Ok, she states a problem: We're not investing enough/correctly into education.

Then she diagnoses the cause of the problem,

Then she proposes the solution.

She says her solution will better our investments into education.*
---------------------------
Here are the Questions:​

Instructions: Only use the Transcript to answer these questions.

1: Which problem does she identify? That we aren't investing enough/properly into education - This is derived from Line 1.

*2: *What does she claim to be the cause of the problem? *[It is your job to answer this]

3: *What is her solution to the problem? *[It is your job to answer this]*

*4: *What are the means by which to implement her solution? *[It is your job to answer this]*

5: What will be the end result? That our investments in public education will succeed once we implement the solution to the cause of the problem. This is derived from Line 6.



> 1: Which problem does she identify? That we aren't investing enough/properly into education - This is derived from Line 1.
> 
> *2: *What does she claim to be the cause of the problem? That parents are sovereign over their children - From Line 1, Line 2
> 
> ...



*Added:*

UH-OH

NICOLE NAUGLER s May 6th 2015 arrest in Breckinridge County KY


----------



## boedicca (May 8, 2015)

Home schooling is one of the biggest weapons against Progs.

Public education these days is basically child abuse.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 8, 2015)

Progs think children should belong to society. Newsflash, progs, they don't


----------



## boedicca (May 8, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Progs think children should belong to society. Newsflash, progs, they don't




Indeed.  It Takes A Village to enslave a child's mind in service to The State.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 8, 2015)

boedicca said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Progs think children should belong to society. Newsflash, progs, they don't
> ...



Our children attend private schools, there is no way in hell the left is getting their grimy meat hooks into them


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

This story smells.....also this story takes place in a Red (rural) area of a Red state.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Progs think children should belong to society. Newsflash, progs, they don't



See my OP, I actually exposed that very same topic.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Those of us who have our children attend public school very much thank you for putting YOUR children in a private school.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> This story smells.....also this story takes place in a Red (rural) area of a Red state.



You can call the police department. I put the number in the OP. You will discover it is true.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> I just got off the phone with the police department in order to confirm the authenticity of the story
> : (270) 756-2361
> 
> I had to school since it sounded too absurd, but it turns it out, it's true!
> ...


Don't forget to send them money, folks.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > This story smells.....also this story takes place in a Red (rural) area of a Red state.
> ...


Tell you what...give us a news link...not a self-serving "send us money" link.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 8, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Progs think children should belong to society. Newsflash, progs, they don't



When you hate government enough to throw the wellbeing of children under the bus, you have descended to a whole new level of depravity.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

So...I googled the family....only hits are blogs for homeschooling and living off the grid....with some nice pictures of the family and, of course, calls for money.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Progs think children should belong to society. Newsflash, progs, they don't
> ...


I see no problem with people homeschooling, living off the grid...my problem is with this story.   I believe it's nothing but a money making scheme.


----------



## Yarddog (May 8, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Progs think children should belong to society. Newsflash, progs, they don't




Dont know if there is more to this story?  no other history of abuse?    just on the face of it though it sounds very out of line, think ive heard of this happening before somwhere,    
So they were practicing diversity of culture and the authorities dont like it.  Guess they will have to crack down on the Amish next  and some of the Somali communities who dont assimilate well,  Im sure they wouldn't mind having their children taken away.      Its always easy for them to pick on some isolated family somewhere that doesnt belong to a group


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



A news link from CNN or MSNBC? Police told me the first trial date is this tuesday.

Pregnant Homeschool Mom Assaulted by Sheriff as CPS Kidnaps Her Kids in Kentucky
 data blog.pageTitle 
KY Cops Take 10 Kids From Free-Range Family Brutalize Pregnant Mother - Police State Daily
BREAKING Police Seize 10 Children From Homeschool Family Because They re Off-Grid Off The Grid News


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



This is disturbing and once the state gets involved it can quickly become a nightmare


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Call the police department. The number is there.


----------



## Yarddog (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...





It could be a scam I suppose,   have to look at it close .  but it could also be an overreach as well


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 8, 2015)

Breckinridge County Kentucky is run by Progressives?

I'm guessing 'No'.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Progs think children should belong to society. Newsflash, progs, they don't
> ...


'
According to the police, this is the true story.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I have the phone number there for the police department. I myself called in order to verify the authenticity of the story.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Then link your police report/news report.   All I've found on line is money seeking blogs.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Oh my yes....we trust you and your "police phone number"....


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Progs think children should belong to society. Newsflash, progs, they don't
> ...



Servant of Yahweh, these children are not the service of your god Jealous, and they never shall be. Jealous shall never acquire the spirits of these children. He will be forever Jealous of them, desiring them for his service.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Here is the website of Breckingridge's Sheriff Office, with the same phone number.
Contact Us



> Breckinridge County Sheriff's Office
> PO Box 127
> Hardinsburg, Ky. 40143
> 
> ...



If you continue this line of attack, I will request an admin to remove your posts for spam/trolling.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


So...are you in on this money making scheme?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the website of Breckingridge's Sheriff Office, with the same phone number.
> ...



Reported for trolling.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

"Progressives" are dead by now.  They were around a hundred years ago.

But I love the way the OP dictates


The2ndAmendment said:


> *[It is your job to answer this]*



Authoritarian asshole.

Oh by the way --- _Alex Jones??_


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2015)

Next we'll hear they've got a reality show.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



There are already plenty of links. If you don't trust them, you can call the police department there.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Bingo.  Do a search for any actual news outlet, anywhere, reporting this.  I did -- nothing.

I'll be in Kentucky next week, maybe I can go check it out.  You know, in the real world.

Alex Jones
Medicalkidnap.com... (medical kidnap??) 
Policestatedaily...
Offthegridnews...

Gullible's Travels.


----------



## mdk (May 8, 2015)

Other than blogs and "give us money" sights I can't seem to find a local news source on this story.  Fishy.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



No, according to you this is the true story.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...




Its a legit question. 

I also searched and found nothing but rabid RW fundie type crap. 

Why not just post a link to a credible source?


----------



## jasonnfree (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > This story smells.....also this story takes place in a Red (rural) area of a Red state.
> ...



So that means you condemn all public schools?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 8, 2015)

Think of our Public schools as indoctrination centers and totally isolated from society, where Progressives get to subject children to intellectual pedophilia that decouples them from our founding, our history, our notions of individual liberty and transforms them into good little boys and girls dedicated to and subservient to the all powerful state


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


The links are all blogs seeking money.    So...you say you contacted the police department (cool story, bro)....what exactly did they tell you?


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 8, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Progs think children should belong to society. Newsflash, progs, they don't
> ...



Those people were trying to prevent the gov. from throwing their children under the bus.  Raising their children is what they are guilty of.
The government has the right to remove a child from the home if they feel the children's life is being threatened.  Were these children being beaten?  Chained in the basement?  Starved?
What that family was doing is not against the law. What the government did was against the law.  Convincing Americans that it takes a community to raise a child does not legally trump a parents rights, but what it does  allow is governmental control of our children without just cause.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


I knew this would happen, you know.   People looking for new ways to bilk money saw what happened when that pizza parlor in Indiana started crying about how mean the Left and the Gays were to them and BAM!   They got thousands of dollars in a few days (well, SOMEONE got thousands of dollars).  It's the new scam....cry that the Police State or the Liberals (or both) are out to get you and set up a GoFundMe account.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I have no doubt they referred him to the appropriate officer....


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Think of our Public schools as indoctrination centers and totally isolated from society, where Progressives get to subject children to intellectual pedophilia that decouples them from our founding, our history, our notions of individual liberty and transforms them into good little boys and girls dedicated to and subservient to the all powerful state


What people like you forget is that public schools were set up to be the default position.   Anyone who doesn't like they way they do things is encouraged to find their own path whether it be private school or homeschooling.  It is the height of laziness and a lack of responsibility to cry about public schools yet still send your kids there and do NOTHING in the way of volunteering in the classroom or go to board meetings to affect change.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Ok, so you believe this malarky.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




And as we've seen, its very effective. This is very much like TV evangelists and the fundies are very gullible. The pizza joint cleaned up and I'll bet this bunch does too. 

As popular as 19 and Counting is, it really would not surprise me to see them get a reality show.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





CrusaderFrank said:


> Think of our Public schools as indoctrination centers and totally isolated from society, where Progressives get to subject children to intellectual pedophilia that decouples them from our founding, our history, our notions of individual liberty and transforms them into good little boys and girls dedicated to and subservient to the all powerful state



Hasn't been my experience with public schools, having raised 3 generations of kid's experience as well as having been in the school business myself for a few years.  Can't condemn an entire system from reading about some isolated incidences.  I myself don't condemn home schooling but it's impractical for most people.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...




I'll bet they're just thrilled be inundated by nutter phone calls. 

Still no legit link. 

I wonder why ...


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 8, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Home schooling is one of the biggest weapons against Progs.
> 
> Public education these days is basically child abuse.



You got to love the implication here  that rightwing homeschoolers do NOT indoctrinate their children...


----------



## Agit8r (May 8, 2015)

My takeaway is that somebody resisted arrest and survived.  Guess it works out like that for some people....,


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 8, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> When you hate government enough to throw the wellbeing of children under the bus, you have descended to a whole new level of depravity.



When you think a bunch of government bureaucrats care more about the well being of your children than you do, you have descended to a whole new level of depravity.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Home schooling can be wonderful if the parents are invested....friends of ours have homeschooled their three boys and they are very bright and I predict they will go places as adults.   We also had neighbors who had 4 children, allegedly homeschooled but the children ran wild and were actually a little creepy....I caught the girls once putting their baby brother up on the 2nd story window with only a screen holding him from falling thru to the pavement below....they also used to call our dogs over to the fence and then bang on the fence and throw rocks over at them....then the parents would complain about our dogs barking.   Fortunately, they were rentals and eventually got evicted.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Such a show might have to be set up like The Monkees, where they'd hire actors to portray people who do not exist.

Oh sorry, except in Alex Jones' fertile I-never-sleep Imaginarium.


----------



## mdk (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I think it is wonderful. It is far less money they have to spend getting their buffoons elected to office. Crow bar open those wallets folks. These people need your help!


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > When you hate government enough to throw the wellbeing of children under the bus, you have descended to a whole new level of depravity.
> ...



And when you think Alex Jones, "police state daily" and "off the grid news are a credible sources.... well....


----------



## g5000 (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> A news link from CNN or MSNBC? Police told me the first trial date is this tuesday.



And what reason did they give for taking the children?  Did you even ask?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Progressives Destroy Family of 12



Can you quote us the part where it talks about Progressives?  I don't see that anywhere, but a 30 second Google search did show me that the county executive is a Republican.

Breckinridge County Kentucky Irvington Cloverport Hardinsburg


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Progressives Destroy Family of 12
> ...


In your search...did you find anything about this "arrest and seizure"?


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Breckinridge County Kentucky is run by Progressives?
> 
> I'm guessing 'No'.



I took the liberty of looking up that sheriff's office (first to see if it even exists) --
here's the blurb on its front page:

When I was elected Sheriff in 2003 I made a commitment to the citizens 
of Breckinridge County that this office would be committed to providing 
quality law enforcement to all county residents in a fair and impartial 
manner.  I feel that this office has done just that, and has worked 
aggressively with the public in regards to the illegal possession and  
distribution of illicit drugs.  The impact that illegal drugs can have on our 
community can be devastating to our young people and destroy families.  
This office will continue to combat illegal drugs, and work diligently to 
educate the community and our children about the harmful effects and 
consequences of illegal drugs.

Thank you

Sheriff Todd Pate​Not sure what he might mean by "drugs" but cannabis is a big cash crop in Kentucky since tobacco became less profitable.  Just sayin'.​


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Then it should be listed --- SOMEWHERE, should it not?

By the way, that would be uh, kinda quick to go to trial doncha think?  One week?


----------



## g5000 (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Friends reported no concerns about how the children were being treated by the parents, who follow an educational model called “unschooling” where *the children decide their own curriculum *based on the subjects that interest them and what their strengths are.



Great.  They are raising ten retards because, as we all know, algebra is a communist plot.


"Ma, I wanna larn fishin 'n huntin today!"


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Great.  They are raising ten retards because, as we all know, algebra is a communist plot.
> 
> 
> "Ma, I wanna larn fishin 'n huntin today!"



Well look ---- Al-Gebra .... it *is* Islamic.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 8, 2015)

The recent county election results show the county has a slight Republican tilt.  Still wondering where all these Progressives are at. 

Kentucky Association of Counties - County Election Results

Furthermore, this shows a very different view of Sheriff Pate, man who a few years back rescued a six year old kid who was being kept in a closet and abused by his parents.

Sheriff Todd Pate on Saving Clayton - Video

 He s Shaking The Handcuffs And The Boy Is Crying . . . - tribunedigital-chicagotribune

So I'm guessing there is more to the story than what Alex Jones is letting us know. . Shocking....


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The recent county election results show the county has a slight Republican tilt.  Still wondering where all these Progressives are at.
> 
> Kentucky Association of Counties - County Election Results
> 
> ...



Or possibly less.

Frankly having no substantiation I think this belongs in Conspiracy Theories.
I'm certainly gonna give it a TBB award.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > When you hate government enough to throw the wellbeing of children under the bus, you have descended to a whole new level of depravity.
> ...





Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > When you hate government enough to throw the wellbeing of children under the bus, you have descended to a whole new level of depravity.
> ...



Warren Jeffs thanks you for your endorsement.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...




I got several home-schooled kids as volunteers at wildlife rehab. They were all apparently intelligent enough but ignorant on really basic stuff like simple math in making up animal diets. Not one out of several understood something as simple as doubling a very simple recipe or measuring ingredients. The first thing I had to teach them was what measuring cups and measuring spoons were and how to use them. More than that, every one of them were completely helpless and backward socially. 

OTOH, when I volunteered at my grand kids' grade schools, they actually made simple recipes and all learned fractions.

I also did quite a few education programs for home schooled kids. I think they pretty much behaved appropriately. They were curious and interested but I remember in some homes (which were all very nice, clean) lots of religious stuff. That's fine but home schooled kids just don't live in the real world.

Remembering when Glenn Beck said that grandparents should be the teachers for home-schooling kids. I supposed they would be as qualified as the kids' parents = not at all.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I got several home-schooled kids as volunteers at wildlife rehab. They were all apparently intelligent enough but ignorant on really basic stuff like simple math in making up animal diets. Not one out of several understood something as simple as doubling a very simple recipe or measuring ingredients. The first thing I had to teach them was what measuring cups and measuring spoons were and how to use them. More than that, every one of them were completely helpless and backward socially.



Interesting, because I've known many home schooled children and none of them have ever fit the stereotype that freedom hating Statists like yourself constantly portray them as.  They have all been far more educated than their government schooled counterparts and the only social awkwardness I've noticed is that they are far better behaved and respectful towards others.

Of course, you have a penchant for being dishonest and dishonorable so I'm guessing your alleged experience is another one of your invented smear campaigns aimed towards people you don't approve of.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Progressives Destroy Family of 12
> ...



These are Progressives policies. When are you going to perform you MOD duty and remove the trolling comments I've been reporting?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Think of our Public schools as indoctrination centers and totally isolated from society, where Progressives get to subject children to intellectual pedophilia that decouples them from our founding, our history, our notions of individual liberty and transforms them into good little boys and girls dedicated to and subservient to the all powerful state
> ...



You don't know anything about how I raised my kids. Nothing. Stick to stuff you know, like your Mal Lovefest. 

We moved out of NYC and into a public schools system that is essentially a private school. My real estate taxes exceed what I made my first 2 years of work out of college and most of it to fund the local school system. I have 2 sons, one in medical school, the second is a law clerk at the State Appellate court.

I do my best to overcome the truly bizarre notions they picked up in college about White Privilege, how is wrong it is that people make minimum wage when Wall Street guys make so much money, how great FDR was, and on and on.

So Knee Grow, pleeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 8, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Who has what to do with the topic at hand?  Absolutely nothing.  You're the one who constantly outs yourself as an abusive government fascist and your knee jerk response to the OP is yet another one of your endorsements of such. If you don't like being portrayed that way perhaps you should try some soul searching, assuming you even have one.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



This is not a Zone 2 thread and disagreeing with your hysterical asshattery does not constitute trolling.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The recent county election results show the county has a slight Republican tilt.  Still wondering where all these Progressives are at.
> 
> Kentucky Association of Counties - County Election Results
> 
> ...



I don't know if this section of rural Kentucky is culturally like here in far western Carolina but around here there's a whole lot of incest that goes on.  Rarely talked about.  Again, just sayin'.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> This is not a Zone 2 thread and disagreeing with your hysterical asshattery does not constitute trolling.


I've given them links and testimonies, and in the event that they do not trust the links and testimonies, I've also provided the phone number of the sheriff there, yet they've taken up 3 pages of threads denying the story and claiming it's a money making scheme, at which point one can only conclude that they are deliberately trolling.

Define: "asshattery"


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Look at his links.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > The recent county election results show the county has a slight Republican tilt.  Still wondering where all these Progressives are at.
> ...



Another slanderous post that has nothing to do with the OP (trolling) meant to create a cloud of "incest suspicions" around this beautiful family.

Will the mod also allow this post to stand?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a Zone 2 thread and disagreeing with your hysterical asshattery does not constitute trolling.
> ...


You've given us a phone number (could be anyone) and blogs and money seeking sites.   Gee, what isn't legit about those?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Grab a tissue and report the post, scammer.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Why are you so sensitive about my comments?   What is it that was directed at YOU personally?   Point that out for us.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Hey, you gave us no basis at all for a "bust" that, from all actual legitimate news sources, never even happened.  I've given you two possibilities where, in the actual real world, such a bust _could have_ happened -- and the latter directly related to DontTazMe's link to a event that actually _did_ happen.

So you want your speculation to stand, and my speculation to be wiped out....

As noted when I got here --- authoritarian asshole.


----------



## boedicca (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



The Progs are upset that more and more people are aware of and resisting their agenda.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

boedicca said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


So...have you sent them money yet?  Don't delay!


----------



## Kosh (May 8, 2015)

The far left is not progressive or liberal.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

Here's the entire ongoing booking/inmate list at the Breckinridge County jail.

No one named "Naugler" has been booked there.  Not this month, not anywhere on the list.  At all.

Color me unsurprised.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Here's the entire ongoing booking/inmate list at the Breckinridge County jail.
> 
> No one named "Naugler" has been booked there.  Not this month, not anywhere on the list.  At all.
> 
> Color me unsurprised.


Well, well, well........


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

Where is the OP?   Helping count the money?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



I gave you the website of the Breckingridge County Sheriff's Department in KY. Now, without question, you are trolling.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Here's the entire ongoing booking/inmate list at the Breckinridge County jail.
> 
> No one named "Naugler" has been booked there.  Not this month, not anywhere on the list.  At all.
> 
> Color me unsurprised.



When has it been claimed that Naugler was booked there? They took his children, not him.

But you knew that...liar.

THis is the story being reported, and the same story in the OP:


> During this stop, sheriffs deputies took their two oldest boys from Nicole’s custody, providing her no justification or documentation to support their action. Nicole was able to contact Joe briefly by telephone, but only for a short period of time, because she needed to use her phone to record the events.
> 
> Joe was able to arrange transportation to meet his wife where the stop had taken place. At that point, Nicole had been taken into custody for disorderly conduct (for not passively allowing the Sheriff to take her boys) and resisting arrest. Joe attempted to get out of the car to speak with the officers and his wife, and to recover the vehicle Nicole had been driving. The Sheriff, with his hand on his sidearm, ordered Joe back into the car. Joe complied with that request. The sheriff informed Joe that he had every intention of making this as difficult as possible for them and that their car would be impounded, despite the fact that Joe was there onsite to recover it.
> 
> ...



He is never booked, and his wife is released (dismissed).

His children however, were kidnapped.

And if you don't believe the links, you can call the sheriff's office.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


.
And you gave us an echo-ring of Alex Jones and "off the grid news",  Who da troll now?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the entire ongoing booking/inmate list at the Breckinridge County jail.
> ...


Did you and your silly links make the claim that the wife was arrested?   Why yes, I believe you did.   Kindly explain yourself, sir.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

I know!   Let's ask the family's Media Liaison!



> *Pace Ellsworth Sets the Record Straight*
> Written on May, 08, 2015 by Admin
> Naugler family media liaison, Pace Ellsworth, sets the record straight in a candid interview on Everything-Voluntary.com‘s podcast.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the entire ongoing booking/inmate list at the Breckinridge County jail.
> ...



What did I "lie" about?

Is that not the inmate list at Breckinridge County jail?
Is it not in fact devoid of anyone named "Naugler"?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



She was not booked, since they dismissed the "resisting arrest" charge. Do you know anything about the arrest process in America?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You lied that anyone claimed they were booked there.

You established a falsehood, then disproved the falsehood.

That's Liberal Tactic 101


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



And there are no females arrested since May 1st.

And her name is "Clark".
And she's in for making meth.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> I just got off the phone with the police department in order to confirm the authenticity of the story
> : (270) 756-2361
> 
> I had to school since it sounded too absurd, but it turns it out, it's true!
> ...



 Yet they leave black kids in the ghetto families to be raised as thugs.
  Yeah...makes total sense.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



And where did I claim this?  Link?

Or did Alex Jones say I did?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Yes, Clark was booked, as they will press charges. Naugler's charges were dismissed.

All you've done is proven that there was absolutely no reason for the CPS to kidnap these children.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


If she "was not booked", she was not arrested.....of course, this could all be a big fat made up story to get money from sympathetic fools.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Screenshot of report:


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



 So you think he set up a fake police department?
You know there's this thing called the internet,maybe your familiar with it.
   And get this!!!! You can look up phone numbers!!!
I know it sounds crazy but I swear it's true!!!!


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Do you know how many times I've been arrested on Long Island for handing out jury nullification fliers on the county court steps? Do you know how many times my name appears in the Suffolk county precinct records...NEVER!


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Screenshot of report:
> View attachment 40960


Isn't it a shame you cannot do the same for any REAL police report of his alleged incident.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


So.....feel free believe and send money.    A fool and their money are soon parted.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Screenshot of report:
> ...



Your fates are in cereal_killer 's hands now. I'm blocking you.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


Now this is a funny, funny post.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


I think your jury got nullified.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



  If the story is true I'll do just that.
Your desperation to prove this story false is telling.
    Dont like the idea of kids avoiding the homo indoctrination thats so important to your type?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

This thread reads quite nicely with the trolls ignored.

NYcarbineer 

Sorry that I couldn't get back to you, since the thread was being spammed by trolls.

No, the county is not run by Progressives, but the public schooling system is the heart of Progressivism. 

What we've witnessed is the CPS taking away children for not being 'properly educated.'


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Ummm... the story does not need to be "proved false".  It needs to be proved TRUE.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> This thread reads quite nicely with the trolls ignored.



I didn't think the site allowed a user to ignore himself.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



  More word games....
Shouldnt you be helping boddie polish her wallet chain or something?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> I think your jury got nullified.



One thing is certain, your brain got nullified, assclown.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...




  I see you didnt take my advice and use this fantastical thing called the internet.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Screenshot of report:
> View attachment 40960



This would be funny if it weren't so pathetic.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Um -- "word games"?

So stories _do not_ need to be proved true? 
My, that's instructive.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I see you didnt take my advice and use this fantastical thing called the internet.



The assclowns have a special internet, which only links to Soros owned sites..

It's like the bus bodey rides - special....


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Not desperate.  I just have a healthy bullshit detector.   You might want to invest in one.....before you get fooled too many times.


----------



## orogenicman (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> This story smells.....also this story takes place in a Red (rural) area of a Red state.



I am from Louisville, and have friends in Breckenridge County, and have travelled all over that county and here is what I know.  No local station anywhere in the state has picked this up, which to me is odd because the Louisville stations are pretty good at picking up such stories.  But No one is reporting it.  Now, it may be too early in the story for any of the stations to have picked this up, but it seems too convenient an answer to me.  Secondly, the only web sites I've found that are "reporting" this story are right wing blogs, and the family's own web site, which seems to me to have been designed and gone live much too quickly for a family of homeschooled rural farmers unless they had outside help.  Now, I can guarantee that if there is any truth to this story, they were not picked up because their kids are being homeschooled.  And no Sherriff in Kentucky would have acted without a warrant or subpoena, and certainly not in Breckenridge County.  Nowhere in this story as far as I can see, do we have law enforcement, court, or CPS explanations which makes this story even more suspicious.  For all we know these people could be axe murderers.  More likely, they refused to register their children with the state as being home schooled, or else have refused to have them vaccinated.  Who knows?  One thing I do know, I would never trust the word, unchecked, of any of the far right wing blogs that are reporting this.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




 Hey dumbass....they mean the same thing.
"If the story is true I'll do just that."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



 Talk about being fooling yourself...
You think you're a man.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

This story's got more holes in it than Bonnie and Clyde.....but hey!   Be pissed at me.  That works.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Um no.  I have much more self esteem than that.  But thanks for sliding away from  that pathetic story into a personal attack of me.   Pretty much all you've got to work with now, I know.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Too late


----------



## Agit8r (May 8, 2015)

I just want to congratulate these cops for getting a person to court without killing them.  See, it is possible, even when the suspect resists arrest.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > This story smells.....also this story takes place in a Red (rural) area of a Red state.
> ...



Or if it did take place, that it had anything whatsoever to do with "homeschooling" just because they do it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the entire ongoing booking/inmate list at the Breckinridge County jail.
> ...




 And of course juveniles wouldnt be listed anyway.
Those dems are sharp....


----------



## orogenicman (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Homeschooling is legal in Kentucky.  There are many children in Kentucky who are homeschooled.  So why would these people be targeted unless there was an issue that these right wingers are not reporting?


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Bingo.  If it's all coming from their Nosebook page that's juuuust a bit one-sided.


----------



## orogenicman (May 8, 2015)

Moreover, Sheriffs in Kentucky are officers of the courts, and deliver court documents such as subpoenas and evictions.  They aren't full blown law enforcement officers such a the police.  They have no legal right to enter into anyone's home uninvited or without a court order.  They do accompany CPS case workers to homes in child support and child custody/abuse cases but only upon court order.


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 8, 2015)

Bode, you may be right.  I called the local paper about it and they said they were investigating it as to if the story was true, and if it is, then why.
But that's not what is relevant.  It does happen.  What I find disturbing are the people that think government intervention is a viable action into the lives of law abiding citizens because of their viewpoints and beliefs. They'll take yours next.

This is right up there with people who supported Scott Walker being raided, battering rams used on their doors, swat teams screaming at their children, held captive in their own living rooms, houses surrounded by cops, bullhorn to make sure all the neighbors catch the show, wiretapping, electronics seized.
The usurping of our freedom is staggering.
We should all be marching in the streets insisting on the return of our Constitution.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Bode, you may be right.  I called the local paper about it and they said they were investigating it as to if the story was true, and if it is, then why.
> But that's not what is relevant.  It does happen.  What I find disturbing are the people that think government intervention is a viable action into the lives of law abiding citizens because of their viewpoints and beliefs. They'll take yours next.
> 
> This is right up there with people who supported Scott Walker being raided, battering rams used on their doors, swat teams screaming at their children, held captive in their own living rooms, houses surrounded by cops, bullhorn to make sure all the neighbors catch the show, wiretapping, electronics seized.
> ...



It's not "relevant" that the whole thing may be made up, grossly distorted or mischaracterized?


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 8, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Moreover, Sheriffs in Kentucky are officers of the courts, and deliver court documents such as subpoenas and evictions.  They aren't full blown law enforcement officers such a the police.  They have no legal right to enter into anyone's home uninvited or without a court order.  They do accompany CPS case workers to homes in child support and child custody/abuse cases but only upon court order.



They can and do do whatever they want, when ever they want.  It's a new day.


----------



## orogenicman (May 8, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Bode, you may be right.  I called the local paper about it and they said they were investigating it as to if the story was true, and if it is, then why.
> But that's not what is relevant.  It does happen.  What I find disturbing are the people that think government intervention is a viable action into the lives of law abiding citizens because of their viewpoints and beliefs. They'll take yours next.



Except that we don't know that they are law abiding citizens, nor do we know the circumstances, if any, of this case.


----------



## orogenicman (May 8, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Moreover, Sheriffs in Kentucky are officers of the courts, and deliver court documents such as subpoenas and evictions.  They aren't full blown law enforcement officers such a the police.  They have no legal right to enter into anyone's home uninvited or without a court order.  They do accompany CPS case workers to homes in child support and child custody/abuse cases but only upon court order.
> ...



Your cynicism aside, you have no evidence that that is true in this case.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Cool story bro, do you have any links to these stories?


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Bode, you may be right.  I called the local paper about it and they said they were investigating it as to if the story was true, and if it is, then why.
> ...



Not in the grand scheme of things.  If it is a lie it will be exposed.  If it is the truth, help will be forthcoming to rectify the situation.  What is perplexing is the amount of people that, if it did happen, think it's ok.  That government should be in the business of raising children.  Maybe the White House security team should be chosen as the new and gov. sponsored foster parents.....


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Where's any evidence that it had anything to do with raising children?  Or that it happened at all?


----------



## orogenicman (May 8, 2015)

More to the point, if this did occur, where is the evidence that it had anything to do with 'progressives'?


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> More to the point, if this did occur, where is the evidence that it had anything to do with 'progressives'?



Indeed, or that the family was "destroyed"....


----------



## mudwhistle (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> This story smells.....also this story takes place in a Red (rural) area of a Red state.



Yeah.....everyone knows there are no progressives in Red States......only conservative Tea Party types.


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 8, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


My cynicism stems from experience with many families that have endured exactly this same scenario.  Some cases where there were no court orders, no order to remove the children.  One case parents children were removed because one of their children suffered from a malady that caused him to bark  and repeat a bad word in class.  The gov. agency surmised that the child must have learned that word at home.  It cost the preacher and his wife thousands of dollars and thousands of hours to time to prove their innocence.

It does happen.  They can and do do whatever they want, and there is nothing legal about it.  And yet look at the poll....


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

Department of "Did Anyone Notice"....

That the Alex Jones page linked at the beginning is festooned with a banner at the top reading:

"Because there is always a war on for your mind"

  And who would know that better than Alex Jones...


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Double down, my friend.  Double down.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Bode, you may be right.  I called the local paper about it and they said they were investigating it as to if the story was true, and if it is, then why.
> ...


This is what I'm seeing more and more of on this board.  "Well, now that we've invested all this time in a false story, let me double down by saying it could have been true."


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


 Mal


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


Yeah...right.  And the OP will be the first to admit it.


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 8, 2015)

Here's the number to the local news. 1-270-756-2109.  They'll be able to clarify one way or the other after they have looked into it.   Until they do it is a hypothetical discussion.
Should government agencies decide which children qualify to be raised by their parents and which should be raised by someone more in line with their guidelines?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



No, they don't mean "the same thing".

That you're willing to believe something until it's "proved false" is not the same as believing something after it's been "proved true".

The first is an example of _wishful_ thinking, the second _critical_ thinking.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



If CNN doesn't air it, and the NYT didn't print it --- it can't be true.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Cereal killer should ban you,

just for Kix.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


No one but you said that now, did they?  Maybe if there is one little thing in the local or state news about it, eh?

I'm guessing you're a shill for their moneymaking scheme.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You really don't get it, do you? I don't know why I'm surprised.

Every link that you've posted is from the same source - each simply re-printing the story. All of them have simply taken the family's story at their word, and not bothered to investigate the story.

It's very clear how badly you want this story to be true - but that's not enough of a reason to believe it.

It's ironic to me how gullible Conspiracy Theorists are when it comes to things that fit neatly into their conspiracies.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 8, 2015)

So this probably tall tale claims that the police roughed up the mother when she resisted arrest?

Why haven't all the RWnuts piled in to say,

well, if she hadn't resisted arrest, she wouldn't have been harmed.

Eh, did that opinion expire?  Or is it just that it's color coded...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



      Where did I say I believed it.
You have a problem with reading comprehension.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 8, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



The evidence needed to believe a story is inversely proportionate to the desire to believe it.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Your posts in this thread make it pretty clear how badly you want to believe it.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> It's very clear how badly you want this story to be true - but that's not enough of a reason to believe it.
> 
> It's ironic to me how gullible Conspiracy Theorists are when it comes to things that fit neatly into their conspiracies.



I have called the Sheriff's Office. They have confirmed the event.

The phone number is in the OP, you can call it too.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > It's very clear how badly you want this story to be true - but that's not enough of a reason to believe it.
> ...


Of course they did, bro.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > It's very clear how badly you want this story to be true - but that's not enough of a reason to believe it.
> ...



Tell me, what exactly did the Sheriff's Office say?

A few other posters have asked, and you've refused to answer. I wonder why that is?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Please refer me to one post where someone asked what the Sheriff's Office said (oh wait you cant liar).

You should call yourself (and record it), and prove me a liar.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Oh wait, _yes I can..._

How about _two_ posts where people have asked you exactly what the Sheriff said?



bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...





g5000 said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > A news link from CNN or MSNBC? Police told me the first trial date is this tuesday.
> ...



And you _still_ haven't answered the question...


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


My post.....#38.

Progressives Destroy Family of 12 Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


So you need to apologize for calling "theDoctorisIn" a liar when he was telling you the truth.


(Anyone else notice that the OP STILL can't tell us what the Police Dept. said to him?)


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


I'm getting a kick out of seeing who voted "Yes" in the poll.....SassyIrishLass, one of the biggest liars (she's said it's ok to lie) and biggest idiots when it comes to falling for satire stories from sources like The Onion.   This thread is right up her alley.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




Couldn't explain where I "lied" either...



Pogo said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


Now...where's our OP to apologize?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



  Why dont you prove him wrong? All you have to do is make the call.
  If not,go back to polishing your wallet chain.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


TheDoctorisIn is right about you.    And all you can do now is go personal.   

Adding:   What happened when YOU called?


----------



## Moonglow (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


I used it for a  trot line...


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Ok, what is that?


----------



## Moonglow (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


A  line with bait and hooks that is supported by floats to catch fish, while you are not there..


----------



## orogenicman (May 8, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Not in Breckenridge County, Kentucky, they don't.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Moonglow (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


It's a southern thang or build a sluice...if allowed in the state you live in...


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

UH-OH

NICOLE NAUGLER s May 6th 2015 arrest in Breckinridge County KY

Please add to the OP

Let the Liberal Army keep march right off that cliff!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



  I'm not the one crying like about it,that'd be you.
I'm perfectly willing to let it play out because the truth will eventually be brought to light.
   But dont let that stop you from whining...I find it entertaining.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  Come on!! What kind of man doesnt know what that is?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Look at how traumatized she's been by the kidnapping of her children by thugs in uniform.

For the record, the Sheriff's Office does confirm her arrest and this event, however, since it's a case involving "juveniles" they are no at liberty to disclose any more information.

And seeing how quick the leftist hate machine responded to swat this story down, I have to believe the father and mother.

I reported this post to have it added to the OP, it's the least favor you can do me after what has transpired in this thread.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> UH-OH
> 
> NICOLE NAUGLER s May 6th 2015 arrest in Breckinridge County KY
> 
> ...


Now....that is the FIRST piece of solid evidence you've provided....a picture.  She looks a mess.....a far cry from the picture of her in one of your OP links, I must say.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


You will have to tell us.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Now...where's our OP to apologize?



HereWeGoAgain SassyIrishLass I have exposed the slanderous Legion of Yahweh on USMB, being aided and abetted by the USMB moderators. Here is the undeniable confirmation of the authenticity of the story. Know that your honor has been preserved and their honor is eternally forfeit.

I unblocked you so you can apologize.
NICOLE NAUGLER s May 6th 2015 arrest in Breckinridge County KY


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > UH-OH
> ...


 Yes, people tend to look a mass after their children are kidnapped.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > UH-OH
> ...



  I would guess spending time in the pokey would do that to ya.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment 

You know that confirming that she was arrested does not prove _the rest_ of your narrative true, right?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

This is a picture of her from the OfftheGrid link:






Hmmmm.  What do you think?  Same person?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 8, 2015)

*I added a link to her mugshot to the OP, by the way.*


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


Where does it say anywhere she spent time in jail?   Even the OP says she wasn't booked.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> This is a picture of her from the OfftheGrid link:
> 
> View attachment 40971
> 
> Hmmmm.  What do you think?  Same person?



 So you have a date when the pic was taken? 
I mean she does have a whole passel of children.
   That pic could have been taken during the pregnancy of anyone of them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



 Oh for Gods sake. Give it up.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > This is a picture of her from the OfftheGrid link:
> ...


No I don't have a date...it was on one of the supporting sites.  So, you admit they don't look like the same person.   I didn't think so, but was looking for someone else to say something.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



 I know I dont look the same as I did ten years ago.
Getting old will do that to ya.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

Here's an interesting tidbit:



> All of this has happened because of an anonymous complaint filed with CPS. In the state of KY, an anonymous complaint cannot be considered probable cause to pursue this course of action. It cannot be confirmed that this is the complainant, but earlier this week an acquaintance of the Naugler family threatened to file a CPS complaint against them, all because Joe “unfriended” this acquaintance on Facebook.




Really?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Here's an interesting tidbit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yes people really are this vindictive and shallow...


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

And another picture of her with bruises:


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

Anyone else able to get the audio on the first link?  It won't play for me...


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> *I added a link to her mugshot to the OP, by the way.*


Thank you.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Wouldn't it be something if we held posters like hazlnut to the same rigorous reporting standards, and other usmb liberals that make claims like "all conservatives are racist" to back up their claims to the letter t?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Who's stopping you from doing exactly that? Take a look at any hazlnut thread, they're all full of conservatives attacking his OPs.

Seriously, isn't that the whole point of a message board?


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Look at how traumatized she's been by the kidnapping of her children by thugs in uniform.
> 
> For the record, the Sheriff's Office does confirm her arrest and this event, however, since it's a case involving "juveniles" they are no at liberty to disclose any more information.
> 
> ...



Nobody tried to "swat the story down".  Most people simply need a slightly more substantial basis than "Medical Kidnap", a Nosebook page and Alex Freaking Jones.






The2ndAmendment said:


> UH-OH
> 
> NICOLE NAUGLER s May 6th 2015 arrest in Breckinridge County KY
> 
> ...



Ain't got shit to do with "Liberals" or "armies".  It has to do with "veracity".  Order yours today.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Anyone else able to get the audio on the first link?  It won't play for me...



Not sure which link you mean but I had a page with three audio clips on it (it won't load anymore, gives me an error message).  I was able to hear most of the first one.  Sounds like she had a voice recorder going during a lengthy conversation with the officer (about 15 minutes).  The went on and on rehashing something about what the court might do if they didn't comply (with what was unclear) and the nature of what his job is to check out complaints.  She said they were "trespassing" on the property and noted the no trespassing signs.  At one point she calls her children to the door to show the officer that they're there (apparently) and asks them if they want to talk to him.  Apparently they decline as their voices aren't heard.

In the course of that conversation she asks him the nature of the complaint to which he's responding and he describes an incident of apparent threat with a firearm.  Seems her husband had been somewhere (I don't recall where) and was told he was not welcome, at which point the husband instructed the son to go to the truck and get the gun.  So that might be the basis here.  

He made no mention of homeschooling or 'living off the grid' in the complaint.  _She_ brought it up several times, as if to suggest it was a factor, and he only said he personally thought it was "kinda cool".

My only other observation is that she seems to have no local accent.  He certainly does.


Here's another view from a commenter on the "off the grid news" page:

We love to use trigger words to sensationalize stories ultimately distracting from the truth/reason for occurrence.  It was indicated that the housing unit, supporting 12 individuals (with apparently a 13th on the way,) was 384 sq ft with NO running water.  The article misleads the reader by making statements such as, “10 kids in a cabin on 26 acres” and “they have Internet, as well as a Facebook page dating back to 2012.”

The article conveniently uses the acreage number (26) to imply the cabin size is larger than it’s [sic] actual dimensions.  Additionally, the article paints a picture of normality simply by mentioning the families Facebook account, dating back 3 years.  Let’s hope the internet bill wasn’t the reason for an insufficient clean/consistent water supply (sorry, poor humor on my end).  The above living situation was more than likely the cause, not homeschooling.  Even the local Amish, off-grid homeschooling community, have running water and sufficient space for their 16 plus size families.

... Personal opinion pieces litter the internet distracting the reader from the basic fact that the living conditions were not being provided to the children. Yes, the family had a Facebook account that showed how ‘happy’ they always were. Don’t we all have a Facebook that shows only the brightest and best of ourselves and families?  Again, I would love to see the official arrest record, not personal opinion pieces.​So there's that...


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Nobody tried to "swat the story down".  .


welcome back to ignore. talk away

btw, Alex Jones is watched by more than four people every day, the same cannot be said of CNN/MSNBC/slate/mediamatters combined.

We are the mainsteam media now, not you.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2015)

The OP and the 4 people who voted yes in the poll - Did any of them explain what progressives have to do with this Republican backwater in Kentucky?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The OP and the 4 people who voted yes in the poll - Did any of them explain what progressives have to do with this Republican backwater in Kentucky?



Big Federal CPS Gov decided to kidnap a conservative family.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > The OP and the 4 people who voted yes in the poll - Did any of them explain what progressives have to do with this Republican backwater in Kentucky?
> ...



Federal?

Conservative?

Make a lot of leaps?

Oh wait, how 'bout "destroy"?


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody tried to "swat the story down".  .
> ...



It's good to know four people are watching the radio.  More power to 'em.
But I have no connection with any of those media outlets.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




He DID say it was progressives who "destroyed" this bunch of backward rednecks. 

I wonder how much they've fleeced the gullible for by now? 

The2ndAmendment and other fundie fools - How much did you send them?


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...




Hmm... here he said "Federal", and before he said "Progressives"...
Federal Progressive....

Is he saying Teddy Roosevelt Destroyed a family??


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody tried to "swat the story down".  .
> ...


Alex Jones is watched by more than four people every day.  Is that some kind of glowing recommendation of his truthiness?


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else able to get the audio on the first link?  It won't play for me...
> ...




Furthermore the other comment entries on that page are pretty interesting, particularly the last one, which depicts the family living in feces, staging falls in the supermarket, threatening people with guns, and generally playing Professional Victim, which was very much the tone I heard in the woman's voice on the audio recording (before I read that).

Then there's this, from the PoliceStateDaily comments page, reportedly posted on Nosebook by the woman:


----------



## Annie (May 8, 2015)

I found a link which seems to be a local news:   Off-grid couple faces hearing to regain custody of 10 children - wave3.com-Louisville News Weather Sports

It certainly isn't as the family has stated.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

*four million people. and it's easily verified.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Annie said:


> I found a link which seems to be a local news:   Off-grid couple faces hearing to regain custody of 10 children - wave3.com-Louisville News Weather Sports
> 
> It certainly isn't as the family has stated.



It certainly is:
Guess we're going to have to take all the kids away from Amish parents too!


> “You are standing the chance of having your children removed,” Pate said.
> 
> Naugler: For what, under what grounds?
> Pate: Let me just finish...
> ...


----------



## Annie (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > I found a link which seems to be a local news:   Off-grid couple faces hearing to regain custody of 10 children - wave3.com-Louisville News Weather Sports
> ...


Did you read the article? She knew she was recording the confrontation, keep that in mind.

I'm very pro-homeschooling, though have mega doubts about 'unschooling movement.' Yet, my problem with this hasn't anything to do with education at this point, but the idea that the father said for the son to get a gun, when turned down for potable water from a neighbor. 

The 'housing' does not look ok for habitation. Someone should be checking on those kids. Maybe it's all okey dokey, but it sure doesn't look like it.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

Annie said:


> I found a link which seems to be a local news:   Off-grid couple faces hearing to regain custody of 10 children - wave3.com-Louisville News Weather Sports
> 
> It certainly isn't as the family has stated.



Thanks Annie.  Good work.  
The story supports both the no-running-water comment and the Sheriff's mention of the gun-threat incident:

The Nauglers have depended upon neighbors' private wells or municipal hookups for their drinking water. A confrontation Sunday prompted a criminal summons for Joe Naugler on a charge of menacing.

“(Naugler) was turned down for the water request and asked to leave the property,” the summons read. “He then said to his son ‘get the pistol out of the glove compartment box.'”

WAVE 3 News has withheld the complainant's name at her request.

“He (Naugler) was acting very erratically,” the complainant said in a telephone interview Friday. “He was calling us names that I have to spell out, I can't even say 'em. And he said ‘don't worry, I know where you live, and I'm gonna be back.'”

Sheriff Todd Pate wanted to talk to two of Naugler sons, who reportedly witnessed the water confrontation, when he served the summons Wednesday.
​


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Annie said:


> but the idea that the father said for the son to get a gun, when turned down for potable water from a neighbor.
> 
> The 'housing' does not look ok for habitation. Someone should be checking on those kids. Maybe it's all okey dokey, but it sure doesn't look like it.



Sounds like some good MSM character assassination.

You know, Eric Gardener was evil for selling cigareets, and Cliven Bundy was an evil racist for defending his land alongside 4 black militia man, and the white dude whose face was ripped off by a police dog for burning trash in can --- he was evil too.

The government is God and all who they crush are evil!

Also where's the arrest/conviction on that hearsay character assassination the MSM through out there to cover the government's ass?

I think the MSM and yourself should be held to same rigorous standard that I was at the start of this thread, prove your claim, show us an arrest record or conviction in relation to that attack on his character.

Even if that was true, why not just arrest the father and leave the kids with the mother

Prove your claim, like I was made to.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Annie said:


> Did you read the article? She knew she was recording the confrontation, keep that in mind.



Oh no, she's also one of those evil troublemakers that records the police!

True Fact: I always got my camera-man filming me when I hand out Jury Nullification Fliers on the court steps since the police get really fucking scary every time I do it.

I admit, I wussed out the first time since I had no footage of the altercation. Too bad for the young men that got convicted for possessing marijuana that day.


----------



## Annie (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > but the idea that the father said for the son to get a gun, when turned down for potable water from a neighbor.
> ...



I'm usually one of the first to speak out about government over reach, i.e. the police picking up kids that are at a park or walking their neighborhoods, aka free range. 

Personally, I didn't use corporal punishment on my children, but have a serious problem with how quickly outsiders are able to disrupt parents disciplining children. Granted abuse isn't disciplining, but a spanking or even a slap aren't by nature abuse. 

I've been a teacher in both private and parochial schools, if my kids were young (or we all were), I'd homeschool. They all managed to finish universities and are gainfully employed, 2 with kids. 

This appears though to be a real possibility of abuse/neglect.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2015)

Facebook page photos reveal *tarps cover the wood framing that serves as the family's quarters. No wired electricity; only generators. No running water. No toilets; only shallow latrines or slop buckets.*

The Nauglers have *depended upon neighbors' private wells or municipal hookups* for their drinking water. A confrontation Sunday prompted a criminal summons for Joe Naugler on a charge of menacing.

“(Naugler) was turned down for the water request and asked to leave the property,” the summons read. “He then said to his son *‘get the pistol* out of the glove compartment box.'”

“He (Naugler) was acting very erratically,” the complainant said in a telephone interview Friday. “He was *calling us names that I have to spell out, I can't even say 'em*. And he said* ‘don't worry, I know where you live, and I'm gonna be back.'”*

Living off of the hard work of others and threatening home ownners in order to steal their water. 

Yep. Good christians and the obvious heroes of nutter RWs.

Anybody wanna bet it will come out that they're squatters and getting govt assistance. BET ON IT. 

But hey, apparently they DID hose down the spawn for the SEND MONEY photo op.


----------



## Annie (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Did you read the article? She knew she was recording the confrontation, keep that in mind.
> ...



I am very much in favor, as is the Constitution, of allowing the video recording of police or any public servants. Depending on the state though, audio is not always legal, though I don't know the rationale behind that. What I was bringing up is that her 'statements' with the police might just have been made to create the impressions they are now possibly trying to capitalize on.

I'm not saying that they are lying or trying to make money off of all this, just that it doesn't appear to be as they are trying to project it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2015)

Annie said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...




I agree that CPS is very often misguided, probably because of over work and under funding as much as anything else. 

I also think that kids should be able to walk home from school or be with friends in parks - within reason. This charging parents with a crime for their kids being away from home often seems excessive. 

The link you posted sounds very much like third world conditions though and the parents may well be loony tunes.


----------



## Darkwind (May 8, 2015)

Sounds suspiciously like a cash for kids government scheme.

CPS has a lucrative thing going by taking kids away from parents for money.


----------



## Gracie (May 8, 2015)

10 kids means money for the schools. They get paid PER HEAD. They could care less about anything else. All they see is $$$$$$.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

Annie said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



Agreed.  From the article, which got it from Facebook:





​This is a close-up of the "cabin" the family lives in, again from their Nosebook page via the PoliceStateDaily comments page (and check out the screencaps posted there from another commenter describing the father's several arrests for abuse and neglect, begging, how they have no kitchen and started fires (with gasoline) to cook (and got burned), how CPS has been out there "constantly" and they keep moving to evade them, how they slept the winter in a van and other stuff...



​--- then put all that together with the comment on the OffTheGridNews page I made referece to earlier but didn't post:

These people are the worst kind imaginable. Know them well…I just sit and laugh at how they have scammed ALL of you! They are the biggest con-artists out there. They do nothing but prey off of good people, many who have just helped donate to their scam. They are NOT “un-schoolers, home-schooler’s or homesteaders! They actually give home-schooling families and people who live off the grid a horrible name. They’re kids are treated like slaves and it is sick! ...

.. Joe bullies local Bishops, preachers, and any and all clergy-by stating he will use force on them if money isn’t donated to him to pay his bills. He has also threatened good christian people and their children! YES! Their children…This is the kind of sick individual you all are donating money too. He has been arrested numerous times and has been reported to CPS numerous times by hard-working concerned citizens, not a meth using facebook user as they would like you to believe. 

The children appear brain-washed and abused and have absolutely no social skills what so ever. You can contradict me all you wish, but we have experienced this family first-hand. I also know people who have been in the home and what you would experience upon entering is sickening! It was stated that there was human feces everywhere! The children looked as if they hadn’t been bathed in months with feces all over them. No water or beds for them to sleep in. She will post a picture on fb of a bed and spin it a thousand different ways to make you think the children have beds. She grooms dogs because he will not work! When you have ten kids…you work to support your family! 

I don’t care what or where you live…a condo or in the wilderness! They manipulate social media to their advantage and I listened to that audio and that Sheriff was doing his JOB!!! She resisted arrest and put on a big show for everyone! THEY DO IT ALL THE TIME. They go into a grocery store and steal and pretend to fall, just so they can get money from the owners. They are hypocrites who judge everyone else in society who doesn’t live the way they do. 

They also posted something once that all the men and women who fight for this country, deserve to die…these are two sick and twisted individuals. This time they went too far. The best thing that could ever happen is their children are taken away. It is my sincere hope they are not returned. I pray for that Sheriffs Dept, that they will be able to prosecute them to the fullest extent of the law. This is the truth and I could care less who replies and donates to them. They will squander all your money away and be back in the very same position months from now.​Again, more hearsay, but we start to get a picture.  And we have actual pictures.

Clearly these people need help.


----------



## Darkwind (May 8, 2015)

As much as Wikipedia is questionable as a source, it is usually the only acceptable source leftists would accept.

Kids for cash scandal - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> *four million people. and it's easily verified.




In a country of more than 300 million ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> Sounds suspiciously like a cash for kids government scheme.
> 
> CPS has a lucrative thing going by taking kids away from parents for money.




Cash for (litters of) kids?

You mean like 19 and Counting? 

Now THAT is one screwy bunch but they're making big bucks off gullible fundies. 

This bunch is getting their start with a Go Fund Me site. Next stop, a "reality" show on TLC.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

And yet, among all this --- still no sign of "Progressives".





"so where is everybody?"​


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2015)

That's not even good enough for livestock. 

But hey, as far as RW fundies care, sleeping under a tarp is just fine for kids. 

Just hose them down for photos and soak the gullible.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

Whelp ---- Alex Jones oughta be interesting tonight now that all this is coming out.

Why doesn't everybody come over, we'll get pizza and stay up all night "watching" Alex Jones.  It'll be more than four people.


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 8, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> So this probably tall tale claims that the police roughed up the mother when she resisted arrest?
> 
> Why haven't all the RWnuts piled in to say,
> 
> ...


To the contrary, not only would she have avoided harm, by not resisting, she wouldn't have given them fuel for the fire, which will ultimately affect the children.    Common sense comes in all colors.

What would be a valid reason for the gov. to remove a child from it's parents, aside from physical abuse, or drug activity, physical abuse including sexual abuse


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment

You did a good thing in bringing this to our attention. Its a sad case of child abuse and neglect AND scamming/fleecing good hearted people.

Good for you.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Whelp ---- Alex Jones oughta be interesting tonight now that all this is coming out.
> 
> Why doesn't everybody come over, we'll get pizza and stay up all night "watching" Alex Jones.  It'll be more than four people.




Heh.

Not me.

I've read enough of his garbage to last a lifetime. 

One would have to be truly stupid to read/listen to him.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Whelp ---- Alex Jones oughta be interesting tonight now that all this is coming out.
> ...



I figure, considering the contrast between the illusion he got pawned with and what's coming out to be the reality, his squirming and spinning oughta be pretty entertaining.

Either that or he'll move on and pretend he never brought it up, like a USMB poster....


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> Sounds suspiciously like a cash for kids government scheme.
> 
> CPS has a lucrative thing going by taking kids away from parents for money.



CPS should be renamed KFR = Kidnap For Ransom


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > *four million people. and it's easily verified.
> ...



It's better than CNN, MSNBC and FOx combined, which seems to be the standard of "verification" for all right and left wing partisans.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The2ndAmendment
> 
> You did a good thing in bringing this to our attention. Its a sad case of child abuse and neglect AND scamming/fleecing good hearted people.
> 
> Good for you.



Oh no, they're living like people have for the last 200,000 years before the second half of the 20th century! AHH!!! Seize them, SEIZE THEM!


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The2ndAmendment
> 
> You did a good thing in bringing this to our attention.



Hey, it's great that you and your crowd have stopped denying that this event took place. Admission is the first step towards recovery.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > but the idea that the father said for the son to get a gun, when turned down for potable water from a neighbor.
> ...



MSM huh?

You know all those comments I passed on about their conditions?
They came from your own links.  The ones you started with.   They were there the whole time.
Your own links.

And the pics of the tent and picnic table they live in was posted by the family themselves.

MSM .... SMH


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment
> ...



Nobody "denied it took place".  We asked for a legitimate link  You failed to come up with one.  You should be thanking Annie.

But then again you lied about how nobody asked you what the sheriff told you, you lied about what Doc posted and you lied about what I posted.   So this is par for the coarse.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Hey Luddly Neddite it seems that you and MSM failed to neglect that's a picture of the house they are currently building and the tarps are there temporarily:

You liberals are the most digusting slanderous piles of filth I've ever witnessed. I no longer despise you for your ignorance, because you are not ignorant, you're intentional deceitfully to bring us under your control. I HATE YOU.


----------



## orogenicman (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Hey Luddly Neddite it seems that you and MSM failed to neglect that's a picture of the house they are currently building and the tarps are there temporarily:
> 
> You liberals are the most digusting slanderous piles of filth I've ever witnessed. I no longer despise you for your ignorance, because you are not ignorant, you're intentional deceitfully to bring us under your control. I HATE YOU.



12 people are gong to live in that?  really?  I don't think so.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

Annie said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



That was exactly the impression I got from the audio she recorded. Like she was trying to bait the whole thing with a pre-scripted rant.  That was before I read those commentaries, which all seem to confirm it.

It would appear they're leeches who manipulate and use other people for their own gain.  They manipulated their neighbors, they manipulated their local churches, they manipulated Alex Jones and a couple of blogsites, and they manipulated 2A.  Con artists but not very good ones.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Luddly Neddite it seems that you and MSM failed to neglect that's a picture of the house they are currently building and the tarps are there temporarily:
> ...



It's a fucking shelter for some of their livestock.

Slander, lies, deception, deceit, filth, scum, go to Hel.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> Sounds suspiciously like a cash for kids government scheme.
> 
> CPS has a lucrative thing going by taking kids away from parents for money.



Not to worry, our lying, flithy, slanderous, scumbag resident USMB liberals were saying it was the PARENTS CASH FOR KIDS scheme earlier today.

They are servants of Yahweh, the Jealous God.


----------



## Annie (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



They have a picnic table for their livestock? Really?


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

Annie said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



--- with a vase of flowers and a mini-foosball game on it?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> *four million people. and it's easily verified.


So, that verifies truthiness?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...





Now you're just making shit up.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Now you're just making shit up.



No that would be you and the MSM launching a slander campaign. I've been pulling the pictures and information for the family's own website --- the best source.

Where are you getting your facts from?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Now you're just making shit up.
> ...


Hey, I'm cool with you believing these people.  Send them money.  Send them LOTS of money.  Send them ALL your money.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Here goes the slander campaign again.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

Annie said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That's a fucking saw horse/work table.  I got two of them in my own garage. Wtf is wrong with you all. You so determined to slander and bury this family.

I'm going to remember this thread whnever you libbies talk about "peace, love and tolerance"


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Now you're just making shit up.
> ...



From the pictures on their facebook...


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Where else should I get the info from, the mainstream media?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Dude, look at the pictures on their facebook page.

The above picture clearly shows_ the same building_ as the pictures below, while it was under construction.

















I don't see any "livestock".


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


Explain to us how it is slander to encourage you to send them money?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...


Didn't I see that in a Survivor episode?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I don't see any "livestock".



I don't see any people either. Maybe it's a fucking shed or something!

Where were these children (and parents) sleeping before they made that building?

And let us suppose that that actually is their house..???...then this sums it up pretty well



> There is no law saying you cant live in a tent, that you cant have animals, that you have to have electric or running water. This family hhas rights. Their property is posted. How is the pond different than a pool in someones yard? None, all pools don't have barriers around them. There is no law stating the kids have to be enrolled in school. The kids look happy and healthy in the pictures. Are they doing anything different than a family or scouting group that goes camping might be doing on any given weekend? I wont judge this lady. She nows her rights and Breckinridge County is gonna be paying out a lot of money. The Dad may have been wrong in threatening someone with a gun but how that warrents taknig 10 kids from their family and home. This outcome will be interesting to see what hoops they try to make the parents jump through to get the ids back. These kids have been emotionally damaged by the state of Ky. May God bless them all. WWJD?


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Not the sawhorses -- _*this *_picture, lower right:




​Now I can understand the vase of flowers --- something for the goats to munch on.  But how are the livestock gonna play foosball?

Oh before I forget...

Peace and love, man.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see any "livestock".
> ...



In their van.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Welcome back to ignore.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Apparently "Ignore" is a weird state that vacillates between this and another dimension.
Like on Star Trek TNG.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see any "livestock".
> ...



According to people claiming to be their neighbors, _their van._

Their facebook page is titled "Blessed Little Homestead", and there are about 20 or so pictures of the above building, and _zero_ pictures of any other building that could be the "homestead" they were referring to. 

Seriously, use your critical thinking.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see any "livestock".
> ...



What about kids living in shit (not figurative but literal shit), walking on broken glass, getting sliced up by a hatchet, getting burned because you're too stupid not to start a fire with gasoline, having little kids spend the winter in the open air (or at best a van with a dozen people in it)...

..... oh and what about threatening people with guns when they don't let you mooch their water?  Any laws against that?

Things that make ya go


----------



## orogenicman (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Oh really?  Where did you get that idea?


----------



## orogenicman (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Now you're just making shit up.
> ...



Did you read the comments from people who actually know them, how they are con artists who manipulate and threaten others, and treat their kids like slaves?  That came from the OP, by the way.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Hey Luddly Neddite it seems that you and MSM failed to neglect that's a picture of the house they are currently building and the tarps are there temporarily:
> 
> You liberals are the most digusting slanderous piles of filth I've ever witnessed. I no longer despise you for your ignorance, because you are not ignorant, you're intentional deceitfully to bring us under your control. I HATE YOU.



Ready for the ironic part?

For all your railing against "Liberals" -- you're here to defend a cultish family who, according to those who have described them, mooch, con, beg, steal, threaten and fake their way through life, not bothering to get actual jobs.  In other words they're not "off the grid" out of some kind of self-sufficiency - they *can't afford* water, shelter or electricity (yet have a thriving Facebook page and lots of quality photography) because they *refuse *to find an income for themselves (and those young kids), preferring to mooch, con, beg and steal from others.

Where have I heard that sort of description before around here...


And now of course they've taken the begging virtual, to GoFundMe.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



More slanderers for the ignore list.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 8, 2015)

I think that you'll find your "ignore everyone who disagrees with me" strategy won't work on me, The2ndAmendment


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I think that you'll find your "ignore everyone who disagrees with me" strategy won't work on me, The2ndAmendment


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment
> ...



  Looks like they live far better than ghetto kids.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Yep, by this standard we need to take the children away from all welfare families, regardless of color!


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 8, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I think that you'll find your "ignore everyone who disagrees with me" strategy won't work on me, The2ndAmendment



If you can show me where any of those three trolls had an ARGUMENT where we could either AGREE or DISAGREE, instead of drive-by slander campaign, then yes, you would be right.

You see, you and NYcarbineer have actually been engaging in an argument with me! Those three clowns are not. They aren't arguing, they are shit slinging.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

Seriously liberals.
  Do you really see this as worse than living in the ghetto?
      Which children are more likely to be shot in a drive by?
Which children are more likely to be exposed to gangs and drug dealing?
    I would rather my children grow up in a natural setting than the streets of Bmore.
   You stupid fucks are all about living the natural life until it doesnt fit your agenda.
   You're hypocrites in the extreme in this case.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



You sure about that?

I've known a lot of folks who grew up in the "ghetto", and they all had beds, the ability to wash themselves, and you know, _walls_.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 8, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



  So tell me what happened to the liberal mantra of living off the land,compost toilets,making a minimal impact on the land?
   You're showing an extreme amount of hypocrisy right now and I'm losing more respect for you liberals by the sentence.
   Where's your low impact living now? Sounds to me like these people are living the liberal mantra to a tee and yet you're against it. Why is that?
    I know why and you do as well. 
 Seriously...you guys are making me sick.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 9, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





I don't even know what you're talking about anymore.

I'm not aware of any "liberal mantra" about living like you're on a lifetime camping trip, and I can assure you that you won't find any posts of mine suggesting composting toilets or "low impact living".

Do you have any more non sequiturs or tu quoques for us?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 9, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Yep, by this standard we need to take the children away from all welfare families, regardless of color![/QUOTE]


Wait, let's kidnap all the poor children in Africa living in the forests too, just liek BOko Haram. That's save the children!

CPS = America's Boko Haram


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 9, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> [
> I don't even know what you're talking about anymore.
> 
> I'm not aware of any "liberal mantra"



According to you, there "are no leftists Americans" either.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 9, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





That's a joke, just so you know. It was a catchphrase of an poster from long ago who has almost certainly recently returned as a sock.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 9, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



     Now your just another lying pussy liberal.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 9, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





That's a concession if I've ever heard one.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 9, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



    So you havent heard the liberal mantra of making a small impact on the enviroment?
    Yeah.... fuck you.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 9, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I don't give a shit about the environment.

You're not having an argument with some conglomeration of hypothetical "liberalism". I am not responsible for any nonsensical "hypocrisy" coming from me contradicting _someone else entirely_ that you have arbitrarily assigned the label "liberal" to.

Why are you incapable of responding to my actual posts, rather than what you imagine "liberals" to believe?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 9, 2015)

This thread was a Liberal Rorschach Test.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 9, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Come on man.
   I give a shit about the environment and I'm a republican.
  These people weren't hurting anyone.


The2ndAmendment said:


> This thread was a Liberal Rorschach Test.



Fucken hilarious!!


----------



## orogenicman (May 9, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Works for me.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 9, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain

Isn't it funny that the libbies here were demanding that I apologize for making a false thread, but after they are exposed as slanderers they don't even show much as show a sign of apology. Demon crazed. 

You should the horrible things they said about me when I made a thread that documented how I lost over 2/3 of my income because of Obamacare. They are DEMONIC

Obamacare just ruined my life US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum 

Is it any wonder that they worship Satan?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 9, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> HereWeGoAgain
> 
> Isn't it funny that the libbies here were demanding that I apologize for making a false thread, but after they are exposed as slanderers they don't even show much as show a sign of apology. Demon crazed.
> 
> ...




   Thats exactly why I feel no sympathy for min wage slackers.
I went through hell growing up yet I managed to retire at 46 without a college education. Yet they want me to give up what I gave my blood sweat and tears for?
    They're going to have to kill me for it. And thats no bullshit!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 9, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



The2ndAmendment

Which is it?

First you said it the house they're building but now you say its for the livestock.

You say I and MSM didn't tell the fact this is their home. I didn't even know MSM reported it and didn't see any link to their report. Please post it. And, why would I know about their home? Until Annie posted the factual link, YOU didn't even know about the house/barn structure being built. 

Why are you so afraid of the facts of the case?  Alex Jones lied. Deal with it.

Quit with the childish name calling and the temper tantrum, and just admit you've been had.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 9, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Seriously liberals.
> Do you really see this as worse than living in the ghetto?
> Which children are more likely to be shot in a drive by?
> Which children are more likely to be exposed to gangs and drug dealing?
> ...




HereWeGoAgain

That's hardly a defense for allowing other kids to be neglected.

I'm not at all sure these backwater hicks are neglecting their kids any more than we know if ghetto kids are neglected. But, saying that poverty, stealing water, threatening neighbors with guns if they didn't give them their own hard earned resources is okay because there are inner city ghettos doesn't make much sense.

And, if the inner city people did the same thing - stealing and threatening the neighbors if they didn't give them what they won't work for themselves, you and others would say that's wrong.

Why is stealing at gunpoint okay for these fundie nutters living in the back woods but not okay for urban ghetto residents?

IMO, THAT is hypocritical.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Luddly Neddite it seems that you and MSM failed to neglect that's a picture of the house they are currently building and the tarps are there temporarily:
> ...




But if they were doing the same thing in an urban setting - eg - panhandling on a city street corner, threatening to shoot those who did not give up their own hard earned belongings, the RWs would call them lazy bums.


----------



## Muhammed (May 9, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


Actually, most reasoanable and rational people would refer to them as armed robbers rather than lazy bums.

But of course none of you clowns appear to be neither reasonable nor rational people in the first place. Just trolls.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 9, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain
> ...




HereWeGoAgain

And yet you excuse these people for begging and stealing from those who earn their own way.


----------



## bodecea (May 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Why is he so upset when I suggest he send them money?


----------



## bodecea (May 9, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Seriously liberals.
> Do you really see this as worse than living in the ghetto?
> Which children are more likely to be shot in a drive by?
> Which children are more likely to be exposed to gangs and drug dealing?
> ...


Of course....that's the discussion we are having.........................not.


----------



## bodecea (May 9, 2015)

So...those who voted yes, make sure to send them your money.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 9, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> That's hardly a defense for allowing other kids to be neglected.


 THey arne't be neglected, they are well fed and happy, look at the pcis of the family.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 9, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > That's hardly a defense for allowing other kids to be neglected.
> ...




If so, its thanks to their neighbors handing over the resources they actually worked for. 

These people are nothing more than common thieves.


----------



## The Irish Ram (May 9, 2015)

I tried to find some bruises on the kids in that pic.  Some signs of malnutrition, cowering, fear in their eyes, holes in their clothes, old scars, old shoes.
But all I see are happy kids with puppies, and a lack of common core!    If the government has a right to take these children for making mud pies, and playing in snow, they have a right to keep your children away from their evil parents too.

No need to send them any money if you are a Republican.  Democrats have it covered.  Free housing, free food, free education, free phones, and if that's not enough they can loot the neighborhood store, then burn it down.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 9, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > That's hardly a defense for allowing other kids to be neglected.
> ...



Another slander attack. Back up the claim with videos, photos and court/police documents of them stealing. It's only fair you are held to the same standard that I was at the start of this thread.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





This brood ain't about "living off the land".  This here Shady Bunch is about "mooching off the neighbors".  So tell me what happened to the 'conservative' mantra of having a freaking job, providing for the needs of your family if you're gonna pop out a dozen of them, and for that matter "responsible gun ownership"?

Your answer seems to be:


HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yeah.... fuck you.



-- which says a lot in a little.


_Way_ busted.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> HereWeGoAgain
> 
> Isn't it funny that the libbies here were demanding that I apologize for making a false thread, but after they are exposed as slanderers they don't even show much as show a sign of apology. Demon crazed.



_"Apology"??  _









 



​OK I'll go first if I may.  I'm sorry you're such a gullible partisan hack so bent on demonizing what you've been sold as "the enemy" that you dig yourself into the ground.  I'm sorry you got bilked by these con artists because you didn't stop to put a critical eye on it.  I'm sorry you don't have the honesty to admit you lied about several of us lying and then ran away to Ignoreland.  I'm sorry you have never grown the fuck up.

Better?  




The2ndAmendment said:


> You should the horrible things they said about me when I made a thread that documented how I lost over 2/3 of my income because of Obamacare. They are DEMONIC
> 
> Obamacare just ruined my life US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



I've never even heard of that thread.  But considering how easily snowed you are I have a suspicion where your income would have gone.



The2ndAmendment said:


> Is it any wonder that they worship Satan?



I don't even believe in "Satan".  And going by the thread you keep bumping every few months because no one else will, nobody else does either.


----------



## EverCurious (May 9, 2015)

While I cannot help but question the specifics of the people in the story, the threats and so forth. I mean if he's threatening people with guns to "steal" water, that's not right obviously.  So don't get me wrong in the following.

When I look at the grander scope, I have to say that I do have some concerns about the seeming universally acceptance that we [our government] should be taking children from parents things like for not having running water, or not having a "floor"...  Or perhaps more precisely, this concept of "we know better than you how you should live your life" as a whole.


I have a cabin down south that doesn't have running water or electricity, my husband and his buddies have stayed there up to a week during the hunting season.  We also winter-proof our north cabin every winter and have stayed there without running water for up to a week for a random snow machining jaunt (why de-winterize for a week only to re-winterize again decision.)  It wasn't /that/ bit a deal - hell my boys thought it was hilarious to piss off the deck and "draw" in the snow (and I have to admit the regular blue ball jokes /were/ amusing heh).  Now I personally wouldn't want to live that way all the time because I'm spoiled by my modern conveniences, but I never /once/ considered it "unsafe" and certainly do not think it was "child abuse."

Our main house is on an auxiliary power line and the thing breaks a lot (no power to the well pump)  The last time it was down for 11 days, it really /wasn't/ that hard to deal with.  We heated and cooked with the woodstove, melted and boiled snow for baths and food, etc.  I don't think anyone we were "unhealthy" there either.  In fact the biggest problem we had was constantly moving milk inside and out so it stayed cold, but didn't freeze.  Not to mention, denied our internet connection, TV shows, and computers, my eldest son and I had some really great in depth conversations sitting around the stove before bed; one of which happened to be about "how people used to live."  I suppose prior to that I'd never thought about it too much, but this story has brought it back to mind...

Homesteading from Federal land was available in the us until like 1976, and in Alaska until 1986... (That's where you get a plot of land and you go live on it, no electricity, no water, no septic/sewage, nothing but the work you put into building your own home there, usually in the middle of nowhere...)  As the financially well off did not qualify for them, I have to presume people were out in the wilds building their own homes without "modern" utilities up into the mid 80s here; and I'd dare say at least /most/ of them probably are just fine today - though admittedly considering we loose at least 3 tourists to the wilds every year, some might have perished.  I can't be sure they had kids with, but you never know, it was a way to bring in immigrants and offer the poor a home as I understand it.

I have found no evidence to support any idea that homesteading was considered a "bad" way to live anywhere.  Homesteading was mostly eliminated because the Federal Government basically wanted more parkland in the west, instead of giving it to people, they turned it into parks; and perhaps it could be argued  it was because we didn't need as many immigrants, but certainly nothing anywhere says it was ended for "safety concerns."  Plus the fact that Alaska, one of the harshest environments in the country, was given an extra 10 years of Fed land homesteading leads me to presume it wasn't considered "dangerous" to any ones safety.  In addition you can /still/ buy "homestead" lots through open bids today (I think they limit use to "recreational cabins" though, and its on an open bid basis so I am sure the well to do win them and just pay people to make it happen.)

So I guess my concern, or maybe question is, have things really changed so much that living as this countries founders did, as homesteader's in Alaska did just  30 years ago, now considered somehow "unsafe," and even considered child abuse?  While all of us might be "dependent" on modern convenience, who are we to "dictate" that /no one/ should be allowed to live like that, even if they /want/ to?

While I can agree that modern conveniences have certainly /increased/ peoples health, I do not feel that a truthful argument can be made that there is such a major health concern for going without those conveniences the government needs to get involved and put a stop to it...


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain
> ...




So lemme get this straight ---

A Shady Bunch family of beggar con artists who sponge off their communities everywhere they run to, put thier kids through squalor that makes the Beverly Hillbillies original Tennessee home look like the Taj Mahal, refuse to work and threaten their neighbors with guns, successfully scams you, and_ that means _Da Liburruls "want you to give up blood sweat and tears" and are coming out to "kill you for it".

I suspect this thread's gonna be following you around a while.

Oh and I like the "min wage slackers" irony line.  Nice touch.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



There's plenty of evidence for both.

Feel free to quote this "trolling".  If we haven't already -- perhaps we missed one.


----------



## Annie (May 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> While I cannot help but question the specifics of the people in the story, the threats and so forth. I mean if he's threatening people with guns to "steal" water, that's not right obviously.  So don't get me wrong in the following.
> 
> When I look at the grander scope, I have to say that I do have some concerns about the seeming universally acceptance that we [our government] should be taking children from parents things like for not having running water, or not having a "floor"...  Or perhaps more precisely, this concept of "we know better than you how you should live your life" as a whole.
> 
> ...



There's nothing wrong with a 'cabin' as you described, nor having kids visit it. There's nothing wrong about homesteading situations that mimicked living in the 1800's either. The problem comes as your opening states, is if the family isn't providing the necessary 'warmth, food, water, etc.', without resulting to force upon someone else. 

If one is living full time without plumbing, it makes sense to build an outhouse or some other way to keep the house free of urine and feces, no? Even in the 'olden days' chamber pots were used for those unable to leave the home, unless there were servants to remove the wastes in an expeditious manner. 

Most people living 'off the grid' are providing for heat, water, etc., in alternative methods, not just not having them. 

How Living Off the Grid Works - HowStuffWorks


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > That's hardly a defense for allowing other kids to be neglected.
> ...



My thunder you're easily impressed by shiny marketing objects.  Is your house full of amazing products from Ronco?


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> While I cannot help but question the specifics of the people in the story, the threats and so forth. I mean if he's threatening people with guns to "steal" water, that's not right obviously.  So don't get me wrong in the following.
> 
> When I look at the grander scope, I have to say that I do have some concerns about the seeming universally acceptance that we [our government] should be taking children from parents things like for not having running water, or not having a "floor"...  Or perhaps more precisely, this concept of "we know better than you how you should live your life" as a whole.
> 
> ...



That isn't the deal here though.  I live without some of those conveniences too but the story isn't about homesteading, home schooling (an angle which seems now to have been abandoned) or some noble "living off the grid".  That's all spin that these con artists tried to put on it.  The sheriff that went out there actually said the ideas of "off the grid"  and homeschooling were "kinda cool".  

From what we can gather the story's about kids living in shit (literal shit, not figurative), broken glass, and without shelter, in dangerous conditions (a hatchet accident and burning from starting a fire with gasoline have been reported) by a family with a long history of abuse and arrests for it -- as well as mooching/begging/stealing from neighbors and now this gun threat.

Seems to me the local government is acting not to "protect" the Shady Bunch, but to protect their neighbors (and their kids) FROM them.


----------



## bodecea (May 9, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain
> ...


Cool story, bro.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

And even now, yet, still ----- no sign of "Progressives"...





"where all da Prog women at?"​


----------



## bodecea (May 9, 2015)

So..have these folks:  

Godboy
SassyIrishLass
The Irish Ram
Wildcard
The2ndAmendment
SUPERMAN1929
sent that family money yet?  And if not, why not?


----------



## EverCurious (May 9, 2015)

Annie said:


> There's nothing wrong with a 'cabin' as you described, nor having kids visit it. There's nothing wrong about homesteading situations that mimicked living in the 1800's either. The problem comes as your opening states, is if the family isn't providing the necessary 'warmth, food, water, etc.', without resulting to force upon someone else.
> 
> If one is living full time without plumbing, it makes sense to build an outhouse or some other way to keep the house free of urine and feces, no? Even in the 'olden days' chamber pots were used for those unable to leave the home, unless there were servants to remove the wastes in an expeditious manner.
> 
> ...



Well as I said I was speaking "in general" not specifically /that/ family, though who's to say they /don't/ have an outhouse somewhere on their (what was it?) 37 acres that just doesn't happen to be in the pictures they post on facebook, and who's to say they are not planning to put in a well when they have the money to drill it, hell who's to say they /aren't/ drilling one?  Either way, they /were/ providing water, how is getting it from the neighbor any different then welfare really? 

Admittedly they have a problem now cause apparently the neighbor doesn't want to give them any anymore - and yea threatening to get a gun over it is a problem - but the point is they /were/ providing food and water... warmth... why would you say "warmth" instead of "shelter?"  They /have/ a shelter...  That aside though, warmth is relative honestly, I wear shorts outside when it's 40 degrees and that's fine for me, these folks are down in Kentucky.  We're talking 30's at night in December and March and days/nights in Jan and Feb.  It's not December, January, February, or March though, so it looks like its "warm" to me.  I kind of got the feeling what you actually meant by "warmth" is "must have enclosed building" to which I slightly disagree is a "necessity" so important that the government would need to get involved and "stop."


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing wrong with a 'cabin' as you described, nor having kids visit it. There's nothing wrong about homesteading situations that mimicked living in the 1800's either. The problem comes as your opening states, is if the family isn't providing the necessary 'warmth, food, water, etc.', without resulting to force upon someone else.
> ...



Actually we're talking quite a bit colder in the winter.  The neighbor in the TV story described them sleeping in their van at "thirty below zero" which is a stretch, but thirty below freezing is not.  We get that here in Carolina.  I'm not that far away from them.

Kentucky isn't exactly "deep south".  Where they are is basically east of Cincinnati.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> While I cannot help but question the specifics of the people in the story, the threats and so forth. I mean if he's threatening people with guns to "steal" water, that's not right obviously.  So don't get me wrong in the following.



It's an obvious lie and MSM smear to make Daddy Gov look good. There are no arrests or convictions or evidence (other than the neighbor's hearsay) suggesting that.

Every USMB libbie who quotes their beloved new sources propagating this lie must be held to the same standard they held me during this thread, and be forced to produce direct evidence of the claim.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > While I cannot help but question the specifics of the people in the story, the threats and so forth. I mean if he's threatening people with guns to "steal" water, that's not right obviously.  So don't get me wrong in the following.
> ...



and a witness.  




The2ndAmendment said:


> Every USMB libbie who quotes their beloved new sources propagating this lie must be held to the same standard they held me during this thread, and be forced to produce direct evidence of the claim.



Actually these aren't "new sources" --- they're from your own links.  The ones you started this scamfest with .

Are you saying those links aren't credible now?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 9, 2015)

Annie said:


> \The problem comes as your opening states, is if the family isn't providing the necessary 'warmth, food, water, etc.', without resulting to force upon someone else.



Link us direct evidence or gtfo, the same standard I was held to at the start of this thread.

Stop slandering. Notice that Pogo "agreed" with your post, because you're helping them slander this family without any proof.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > \The problem comes as your opening states, is if the family isn't providing the necessary 'warmth, food, water, etc.', without resulting to force upon someone else.
> ...



*Dude.*
You constructed this entire thread on the links this descriptive info _came from_.  The rest of us asked you *all day* for "direct evidence" -- and you kept pointing to those links.  Well guess what was in 'em if you look far enough.

Those descriptions on comments pages are hearsay, the same as the family's Nosebook fable is.  They have equal "direct evidence" value.  The pictures however -- their own pictures -- support the descriptions in those comments.

So yesterday PoliceStateDaily and OffTheGridNews were legitimate sources --- today they are "unsources" that never existed...

All righty then.  We have always been at war with Eastasia.   

Sometimes ya just wanna pick a poster up and _shake_ 'em ....


----------



## EverCurious (May 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Actually we're talking quite a bit colder in the winter.  The neighbor in the TV story described them sleeping in their van at "thirty below zero" which is a stretch, but thirty below freezing is not.  We get that here in Carolina.  I'm not that far away from them.
> 
> Kentucky isn't exactly "deep south".  Where they are is basically east of Cincinnati.



So single digit temps sometimes.  Maybe they ran out of wood?  ~shrug~  

This would be prime example, of "why do you know better then them."  Why does it matter that they were sleeping in their van exactly?  Is it a crime to sleep in your van?  

I know people live in motorhomes all year long up here - my husband repairs their shit - and it /does/ get to 50 below zero.  Is that a crime too?


----------



## bodecea (May 9, 2015)

Fools and their money are soon parted.


----------



## EverCurious (May 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> That isn't the deal here though.  I live without some of those conveniences too but the story isn't about homesteading, home schooling (an angle which seems now to have been abandoned) or some noble "living off the grid".  That's all spin that these con artists tried to put on it.  The sheriff that went out there actually said the ideas of "off the grid"  and homeschooling were "kinda cool".
> 
> From what we can gather the story's about kids living in shit (literal shit, not figurative), broken glass, and without shelter, in dangerous conditions (a hatchet accident and burning from starting a fire with gasoline have been reported) by a family with a long history of abuse and arrests for it -- as well as mooching/begging/stealing from neighbors and now this gun threat.
> 
> Seems to me the local government is acting not to "protect" the Shady Bunch, but to protect their neighbors (and their kids) FROM them.



I read this:



The2ndAmendment said:


> So let's return to the word "Community," in Line 5.
> 
> If she is saying that children belong to the "Community," as in *society*, then it contradicts her own premise that *government* should have sovereignty, because society and government are separate entities.
> 
> ...



Which is an argument about /who/ decides what is /necessary/ for a family.  So my posting was a vein in that thread.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 9, 2015)

30 below zero...in Eastern KY???
Uh...no.
 I live about 75 miles NORTH of there and it rarely gets below 0 here. By rare, I mean maybe a few nights a year, and many winters it doesn't even get down to the single digits. 
In that area there is snow on the ground maybe 10-15 days a YEAR. Like here, it usually melts the very next day. Usually. This year it sure didn't, but this year was certainly unusual.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Actually we're talking quite a bit colder in the winter.  The neighbor in the TV story described them sleeping in their van at "thirty below zero" which is a stretch, but thirty below freezing is not.  We get that here in Carolina.  I'm not that far away from them.
> ...



Nobody said it's a "crime".  It's the weather.  You can acknowledge the weather and its effects, and provide for your family -- or you can say "fuck it" and go beg on Facebook with some fantasy comic book about "homeschooling".

Burning wood can be a great help when it's single digits, or anywhere below freezing.  That's what I do.  But I have something they don't -- *walls*.  And I seal off places where that heat might escape.  There's no WAY I would plop out ten children and force them to live without walls because I couldn't be bothered to take my responsibility to work for their survival.  No way.

So they begged for a wood stove -- even though they have no walls -- and when that failed they put twelve people in a van.  And then they started a cooking fore with gasoline (duh) and got burned.  No water-- they troll neighbors for that... no sewage -- kids living in their own shit... and a head of household who apparently makes his only living by waving a gun at his neighbors.  I'd say there's a crime in there somewhere.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> 30 below zero...in Eastern KY???
> Uh...no.
> I live about 75 miles NORTH of there and it rarely gets below 0 here. By rare, I mean maybe a few nights a year, and many winters it doesn't even get down to the single digits.
> In that area there is snow on the ground maybe 10-15 days a YEAR. Like here, it usually melts the very next day. Usually. This year it sure didn't, but this year was certainly unusual.



Yeah that would be some kind of record.  Thirty below _freezing _(which would be 2) would be more common.  Cold enough to warrant walls though.

North or south of there isn't to be overemphasized -- I live south of there and I've seen ten, fifteen below zero, plus we get monster winds in the winter.  Winds can greatly increase the effects of the cold and sap the heat you do have.  Especially when you have no walls.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > That isn't the deal here though.  I live without some of those conveniences too but the story isn't about homesteading, home schooling (an angle which seems now to have been abandoned) or some noble "living off the grid".  That's all spin that these con artists tried to put on it.  The sheriff that went out there actually said the ideas of "off the grid"  and homeschooling were "kinda cool".
> ...



I understand that, but that's the OP and his premise has never been honest from the start.  There's no evidence of "Progressives", no evidence of a "homeschooling" issue, no evidence of "destroying a family", and until yesterday evening, no evidence that this story happened at all since the info came ENTIRELY from the family's propaganda Nosebook page.

When you have kids running around in broken glass and feces it's arguably a public health issue.  If they kept to themselves and actually were the self-sufficient Little House on the Prairie per their fantasy-Facebook world, that would be their problem.  But they're not ---- since they're unwilling to support themselves they troll around for water from neighbors and municipal sources.  Water supply is very vulnerable to disease transmission.  There's a public health concern right there.

Let alone the gun threats, which was what spurred this action, and which apparently has a history.


----------



## EverCurious (May 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Nobody said it's a "crime".  It's the weather.  You can acknowledge the weather and its effects, and provide for your family -- or you can say "fuck it" and go beg on Facebook with some fantasy comic book about "homeschooling".
> 
> Burning wood can be a great help when it's single digits, or anywhere below freezing.  That's what I do.  But I have something they don't -- *walls*.  And I seal off places where that heat might escape.  There's no WAY I would plop out ten children and force them to live without walls because I couldn't be bothered to take my responsibility to work for their survival.  No way.
> 
> So they begged for a wood stove -- even though they have no walls -- and when that failed they put twelve people in a van.  And then they started a cooking fore with gasoline (duh) and got burned.  No water-- they troll neighbors for that... no sewage -- kids living in their own shit... and a head of household who apparently makes his only living by waving a gun at his neighbors.  I'd say there's a crime in there somewhere.



Okay so you're arguing that the inside of a heated vehicle is some how not /acceptable/ to keep warm in.  /I/ disagree with you, they decided it was too cold and went to their 'alternate' shelter - aka their van - to stay warm.  I don't see a problem the government needs to get involved in "stopping" here, sorry.

As for the rest, I already said they've got some issues.


----------



## beagle9 (May 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


If the left would behave themselves, then no one would be getting thousands of dollars to defend themselves from the idiot left, so who are the real idiots in it all ? I'd say the left is or the progressives or whatever they are calling themselves these days. This was in response to you bringing up the pizza parlor.


----------



## EverCurious (May 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I understand that, but that's the OP ad his premise has never been honest from the start.  There's no evidence of "Progressives", no evidence of a "homeschooling" issue, no evidence of "destroying a family", and until yesterday evening, no evidence that this story happened at all since the info came ENTIRELY from the family's propaganda Nosebook page.
> 
> When you have kids running around in broken glass and feces it's arguably a public health issue.  If they kept to themselves and actually were the self-sufficient Little House on the Prairie per their fantasy-Facebook world, that would be their problem.  But they're not ---- since they're unwilling to support themselves they troll around for water from neighbors and municipal sources.  Water supply is very vulnerable to disease transmission.  There's a public health concern right there.



So basically your position is that no one is allowed to discuss anything that relates to the actual politics surrounding an issue brought up in an OP's article, only the article itself?

You better get to work son, you've got like 60,000 posts to go bitch in on here...


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 9, 2015)

I tempted to show "ignored content," but I can ascertain that they are still trolling. If you put obiligum pogo and bod on ignore, the thread reads like a standard argument.


----------



## Annie (May 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...


Including the mother giving birth and said newborn being there along with all the others.


----------



## Annie (May 9, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > \The problem comes as your opening states, is if the family isn't providing the necessary 'warmth, food, water, etc.', without resulting to force upon someone else.
> ...


I did, with the link to a local news source. I do not care that Pogo's opinon in this case agrees with mine, at least so far. We can have our differences on threads where we disagree. I try not to get nasty, though am fully capable of doing so. Those that have known me for a long time, would confirm.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that, but that's the OP ad his premise has never been honest from the start.  There's no evidence of "Progressives", no evidence of a "homeschooling" issue, no evidence of "destroying a family", and until yesterday evening, no evidence that this story happened at all since the info came ENTIRELY from the family's propaganda Nosebook page.
> ...




Basically my position is that you can't go "RUN!  Martians are invading the earth!!", get told "no they're not" and then proceed to ignore the negative and prattle on as if the original bullshit claim had any validity at all.

When you lose your keys, and then find them ---- do you continue looking for them?


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> I tempted to show "ignored content," but I can ascertain that they are still trolling. If you put obiligum pogo and bod on ignore, the thread reads like a standard argument.



For any argument at all, if you block out everybody who disagrees or proves where you're wrong, you can have all the "valid" points you want.  That's rhetorical wankitude, and you're welcome to it.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

Annie said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



I don't have a history with Annie, not even sure where she is on most issues.  That wouldn't matter anyway; I have no hesitation putting positive feedback on points well made, regardless if that poster and I had a knock-down-drag-out somewhere else.  When you're right you're right, and when you're wrong you're wrong.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Okay so you're arguing that the inside of a heated vehicle is some how not /acceptable/ to keep warm in



A vehicle is not "heated" until and unless it's _running_.  And it's certainly not well insulated.  Although it beats living under a tarp with no walls.

As I said waaaaaay back, this family needs help.  They're unwilling to do it themselves.


----------



## EverCurious (May 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Okay so you're arguing that the inside of a heated vehicle is some how not /acceptable/ to keep warm in
> ...



I've said in every post I've made there's questions about thsi family, your the one who decided to ignore that and go on the defensive (or maybe offensive) yelling at me like I think they're perfectly fine.  You have reading comprehension issues, or maybe focus issues, but you do this kind of non-productive shit a lot, like pretty much every thread I've seen you posting in...  Its kind of annoying to be frank, it would be nice if you could work on that so we could have at least some semblance of discussion - or are you just another one of the troll asshats on here?  If so I'll just add you to the list that I don't bother responding to.


Anyway, who said the van wasn't running?  And you said they had gasoline to start a fire... inside the van?  Or two separate instances?  I missed whatever article this was all mentioned in.

If they're begging for a woodstove shit's gotten serious and they are asking for help though.  But instead of helping, people just said fuck off, and given no other choice they resorted to the van.  I mean if people can excuse the poor for rioting and burning shit down, surely we can forgive a family with no house for sleeping in their van.  They clearly need some help, but I'm not sure that /help/ needs to be in the form of taking their kids away.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...







Dahell are you talking about?  Do you have me mixed up with someone else?   




EverCurious said:


> Anyway, who said the van wasn't running?  And you said they had gasoline to start a fire... inside the van?  Or two separate instances?  I missed whatever article this was all mentioned in.



I point out that the van has to be running in order to he "heated" -- which was _your _description.  It's how cars work.  If you're going to describe the van as "heated", then I'm going to point out _by definition_ that means it has to be "running".

The gasoline fire is a separate issue.  From here:




( ^^ one of a string of images posted on this page --- from the OP's own links... there are several more panels to that post but this is the one that mentions the gasoline)




EverCurious said:


> If they're begging for a woodstove shit's gotten serious and they are asking for help though.  But instead of helping, people just said fuck off, and given no other choice they resorted to the van.  I mean if people can excuse the poor for rioting and burning shit down, surely we can forgive a family with no house for sleeping in their van.  They clearly need some help, but I'm not sure that /help/ needs to be in the form of taking their kids away.



This has only just started to be covered by any legitimate journalism and the court hearings haven't yet begun but from all appearances CPS seems to be doing its job just as it would if a family of meth freaks were neglecting _their _children.  Child abuse is taken seriously these days.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 9, 2015)

Annie said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



Show us the arrest/conviction record or trial, just like I had to.

An extraordinarily slanderous claim requires extraordinary proof.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

New article from an actual newspaper:

Couple raising TEN children in 'dirty' tents on a garbage dump, ban them from school and threaten concerned neighbors with guns. Their defense? It's all part of the trendy 'free range' parenting fad 

....
On Wednesday, they were taken into custody and their mother arrested for refusing to cooperate with an investigation into their living standards.

Nicole, who is five months pregnant, spent a night in a cell and posted a photo on Facebook the next day showing a bruise on her arm, claiming she was hurt during her arrest. She faces magistrates on Monday. Joe, who has previously been charged with passing bad checks and driving without a license, was not arrested.

The couple has created a website slamming authorities for simply disagreeing with their approach to parenting.

However, the Cabinet for Health and Family Services report - posted on Facebook by Nicole Naugler - implies the children's liberty was a mere fraction of the reasons they were seized.​(that report image has been posted here previously)

More pics and a video at the link.

Edit - to paraphrase Joyce Kaufmann, "if original links won't work, proxy links will!"
​


----------



## thereisnospoon (May 9, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> I just got off the phone with the police department in order to confirm the authenticity of the story
> : (270) 756-2361
> 
> I had to school since it sounded too absurd, but it turns it out, it's true!
> ...


I google searched this story. All of the links are from blogs and right wing 'news' agencies.
I'm going to hold off until the main stream media reports this.
If FNC had reported but not the other nets, I'd have to go along with the fact that the lefty MSM decided this was not news.
Not even FNC is picking up the story. 
Hmmm.


----------



## thereisnospoon (May 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Public schools are largely institutions of liberal indoctrination.....They are owned and operated by the extreme political left.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 9, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> I google searched this story. All of the links are from blogs and right wing 'news' agencies.
> I'm going to hold off until the main stream media reports this.



We spent the first 21 pages of this thread confirming the authenticity of the story, right down to the mug shots.

However, it appears the USMB Liberal Army will not hold their slanderous claims to the same magnitude of rigor.


----------



## EverCurious (May 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Dahell are you talking about?  Do you have me mixed up with someone else?



No, I'm positive it's you.



Pogo said:


> I point out that the van has to be running in order to he "heated" -- which was _your _description.  It's how cars work.  If you're going to describe the van as "heated", then I'm going to point out _by definition_ that means it has to be "running".



And again, because you've missed it yet again in another rant hating on these people - who said the van WASN'T running?




Pogo said:


> ( ^^ one of a string of images posted on this page --- from the OP's own links... there are several more panels to that post but this is the one that mentions the gasoline)



I couldn't find that anywhere on that page  (Unless it came from the comments section, in which case that's not exactly evidence of anything, that would _literally_ be like going to one of the threads in on this site that say... Asclep (w/e the spelling is) did one of his "here's what happened" theories about how racist the cop was, then using it as proof to argue the cop was racist...)



Pogo said:


> This has only just started to be covered by any legitimate journalism and the court hearings haven't yet begun but from all appearances CPS seems to be doing its job just as it would if a family of meth freaks were neglecting _their _children.  Child abuse is taken seriously these days.



I agree, however, I also think that it needs to be done for a DAMN good reason.  I personally am not willing to simply take kids away from their parents over what I consider to be minor shit.

I do /not/ consider "homestead" living as abuse, I also don't consider sleeping in a van abuse.  Other stuff maybe, the threats with a gun are an issue yea, but aside from that I've not really seen anything more than a minor concern in here.  The MOTHER wasn't the one threatening with a gun, Daddy might need some counseling, but that doesn't mean Mom should lose the kids...

Mom may have gotten herself arrested for not wanting to let the cops take her kids without reason (in her mind), but that's kind of a mom excusable thing (if you were a mom you'd understand.)  I mean I'd personally have a hard time not getting angry with an officer if he was trying to take my kids when I didn't think I'd done anything wrong myself, the difference is that I'd have a /lawyer/ on the phone yelling at that officer because I have money, these folks apparently don't have that better option.


Also that link from the newspaper won't work for me.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 9, 2015)

Can anyone here provide proof of the "gun threat." An arrest/conviction/trial is the only proof that suffices suffices since that was the established standard that I was held to at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Bzzt.  Sorry, they're owned by the public.  It's right in the name.


----------



## EverCurious (May 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bzzt.  Sorry, they're owned by the public.  It's right in the name.



Owned and paid for perhaps, but run by the parents who's students attend them?  Oh hell no.  Parents have just about zero say anymore.  I was on the PTA for like 6 years, they shot down at least 80% of the parent suggestions for one reason or another (usually based on some political platform bullshit too)

We /parents/ have the right to have a bake sale, as long as the cause we support wouldn't cause political "issues"


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dahell are you talking about?  Do you have me mixed up with someone else?
> ...




Feel free to essplain your path to the conclusion that noting how an automotive heating system works constitutes "hating"...






EverCurious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ( ^^ one of a string of images posted on this page --- from the OP's own links... there are several more panels to that post but this is the one that mentions the gasoline)
> ...



It IS from the comments section, as I've noted over and over right back to the first time I posted it yesterday.  As I've also noted, that makes it exactly the same amount of credible as the original echo-ring blog articles with which the OP fueled this thread, based on nothing but the family's own Nosebook page.  With two differences: one, the implications in those comments are consistent with what little we could hear from the authorities, and two, the family's own photos of their homestead.



EverCurious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > This has only just started to be covered by any legitimate journalism and the court hearings haven't yet begun but from all appearances CPS seems to be doing its job just as it would if a family of meth freaks were neglecting _their _children.  Child abuse is taken seriously these days.
> ...



Of course.  But the local law enforcement and CPS know way more than we do.  It would be silly to infer we have the whole story at this point.  That's why there's so little authentic media coverage -- not enough to go on.



EverCurious said:


> I do /not/ consider "homestead" living as abuse, I also don't consider sleeping in a van abuse.  Other stuff maybe, the threats with a gun are an issue yea, but aside from that I've not really seen anything more than a minor concern in here.  The MOTHER wasn't the one threatening with a gun, Daddy might need some counseling, but that doesn't mean Mom should lose the kids...



Once again --- no one but the family themselves, who from local opinions are professional victims, has suggested the authorities' action has anything to do with "homesteading", "home schooling" or "living off the grid".  The sheriff himself said he thought it was "kinda cool".



EverCurious said:


> Mom may have gotten herself arrested for not wanting to let the cops take her kids without reason (in her mind), but that's kind of a mom excusable thing (if you were a mom you'd understand.)  I mean I'd personally have a hard time not getting angry with an officer if he was trying to take my kids when I didn't think I'd done anything wrong myself, the difference is that I'd have a /lawyer/ on the phone yelling at that officer because I have money, these folks apparently don't have that better option.



When I first heard the audio of the encounter where she was resisting arrest, that's what I thought too.  I had great sympathy for her and could totally understand her hysteria.  That was before I read all the background comments from the locals and realized it was staged by an actor who knew she was recording the whole thing, and was more concerned about losing her phone than her kids. 




EverCurious said:


> Also that link from the newspaper won't work for me.



Sorry about that, maybe the link was too long for this site's software.  Here's a proxy.


----------



## thereisnospoon (May 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Off point.
The issue is not ownership. The issue is what is being taught. And what is being taught is not in the form of information. What is being taught is what to believe about the information.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 9, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > \The problem comes as your opening states, is if the family isn't providing the necessary 'warmth, food, water, etc.', without resulting to force upon someone else.
> ...



The2ndAmendment

According to the links already posted, the kids were sleeping under a tarp, there was no running water, no sanitation facilities, not even an outhouse. 

Instead of demanding to be spoon fed, read the links already posted in this thread. 

I'm all for living off the grid. Don't have a problem with it at all. But, I don't think much of these freeloaders stealing from their neighbors and threatening to shoot if the neighbors don't hand it over, which is also covered in the links posted in this thread. 

Its typical RW hypocrisy to idolize these thieves the same way they did Cliven Bundy who stole millions from the tax payers, while wanting to see Black looters shot on sight.


----------



## EverCurious (May 9, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > And again, because you've missed it yet again in another rant hating on these people - who said the van WASN'T running?
> ...



HOLY SHIT SON...  

Okay, so you just have reading comprehension issues...  

Please read this very carefully:  Who said the van WASN'T running?




Pogo said:


> Of course.  But the local law enforcement and CPS know way more than we do.  It would be silly to infer we have the whole story at this point.  That's why there's so little authentic media coverage -- not enough to go on.
> [...]
> Once again --- no one but the family themselves, who from local opinions are professional victims, has suggested the authorities' action has anything to do with "homesteading", "home schooling" or "living off the grid".  The sheriff himself said he thought it was "kinda cool".
> [...]
> When I first heard the audio of the encounter where she was resisting arrest, that's what I thought too.  I had great sympathy for her and could totally understand her hysteria.  That was before I read all the background comments from the locals and realized it was staged by an actor who knew she was recording the whole thing, and was more concerned about losing her phone than her kids.



mmk from the article you found:

'The allegations were that the family was residing in a tent, mother had given birth in a tent, there is no running water or septic, none of the children were enrolled in school and the father threatened a neighbor with a weapon (asked child to hand him the gun).'

According to investigators, the family lives on a plot of land with one large shed and two tents.

The shed, they observed, housed dogs, goats and chickens. The smaller 'makeshift tents' appeared to be accommodation for the parents and children that 'could provide shade but would not provide enough space for the family.'

'Numerous piles of garbage, broken glass and nails were also scattered about the property,' the report stated, and there was a pond 'that had no barrier around it to prevent the children from entering or falling in.'

Other than the father threatening neighbor with a weapon thing.  This is exactly what I was afraid of.  NOTHING on their list of accusations is something so truly /terrible/ that these kids need to be taken from their parents over...

Living in a tent, shelter is not big enough.  No running water, no septic, kids are homeschooled.  

Then we get really ridiculous: there are garbage piles, nails, and broken glass scattered "on the property" of 26 acres.  And a POND without a safety barrier!!!  Oh the horror... 

RE: CPS in Kentucky:

Can a social worker just take a child out of the home? No. Only the police have that authority *if they feel that a child is in imminent danger*. A judge can issue an emergency custody order (ECO) for a child to be picked up and held for 72 hours before a hearing. KRS 620.040(3)(b) allows a hospital administrator or a physician treating a child to hold that child without a court order but they must request an ECO within 72 hours.

Where was the imminent danger?  Where is the judges ECO?


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Wtf is wrong with you?  Where did anyone claim anyone said it "wasn't running"?




EverCurious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Of course.  But the local law enforcement and CPS know way more than we do.  It would be silly to infer we have the whole story at this point.  That's why there's so little authentic media coverage -- not enough to go on.
> ...



How the fuck do I know?  I'm not the sheriff.  Again where did anyone say exactly what the court's basis is and whether it's in the realm of reasonable or not?  Another assumption?

This entire thread was built on one side's since-discredited propaganda.  The OP jumped in with both feet, assuming their side was the whole truth and nothing but the truth.  Assumptions like that just ain't gonna fly.

Don't know what  "mmk" stands for either.


----------



## EverCurious (May 9, 2015)

[





Pogo said:


> Wtf is wrong with you?  Where did anyone claim anyone said it "wasn't running"?



*Sigh*  Okay, then we can say the van was probably running, agreed?  So then:



			
				Pogo said:
			
		

> So they begged for a wood stove -- even though they have no walls -- and when that failed they put twelve people in a van.


and


			
				Pogo said:
			
		

> I point out that the van has to be running in order to he "heated" -- which was _your _description. It's how cars work. If you're going to describe the van as "heated", then I'm going to point out _by definition_ that means it has to be "running".



Now, why does it matter if they elected to sleep in a running van, rather than in the cold when they were unable to get a wood stove for heat?

As I noted, there are people in Alaska, where it gets to 50 below zero, who live all year in the motorhomes.  Is this a crime?




Pogo said:


> How the fuck do I know?  I'm not the sheriff.  Again where did anyone say exactly what the court's basis is and whether it's in the realm of reasonable or not?  Another assumption?
> 
> This entire thread was built on one side's since-discredited propaganda.  The OP jumped in with both feet, assuming their side was the whole truth and nothing but the truth.  Assumptions like that just ain't gonna fly.
> 
> Don't know what  "mmk" stands for either.



You don't have to be the sheriff, you just need to be someone who understands what a parents rights are, and that the state, CPS, CHFS, and Police are /all/ required to follow the law in that regard.  The law clearly states that without a court order for temporary placement a police officer may /not/ remove the children unless there is imminent danger.  That would be an illegal action if they did not have a ECO from a judge.

So you believe she mocked up a CHFS report containing their allegations (which I posted above) then put it on Facebook as part of what you believe is a scam?

mmk is a combination of okay and mmhmm


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Read the links. 

Not just the self-serving Alex Jones, FB and send your money to Go Fund Me links. Read the actual news links.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 9, 2015)

12 people, dogs, livestock - all together in a van? 

No running water, no sanitation, not even an outhouse. News links in this or the other thread said the kids were hungry and malnourished. 

Pogo wrote:
So they begged for a wood stove -- even though they have no walls -- and when that failed they put twelve people in a van.

You know what? I've got a really nice wood stove sitting in my garage right now that I would gladly give to needy family. 

What I object to with this bunch is their stealing from the neighbors and threatening the neighbors with a gun if they didn't hand over what they demanded. 

Then, to actually go on FB and Go Fund Me begging for money while refusing to do for themselves.

Also, they don't even own the land they're squatting on? Seriously? 

The perfect RW heroes for sure.


----------



## EverCurious (May 9, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> What I object to with this bunch is their stealing from the neighbors and threatening the neighbors with a gun if they didn't hand over what they demanded.
> 
> Then, to actually go on FB and Go Fund Me begging for money while refusing to do for themselves.
> 
> ...



I can agree with that first bit for sure.

Wait, they don't own the land?  It's not a homestead as is reported by the media?

That aside, I merely question the "correctness" and the "danger" of saying that these things are /enough/ to take someone's children away, from anyone.  I am not very fond of CPS, it's one of those necessary evils.  However, I think it needs to be a /very/ serious problem before a parent looses their child(ren) and even though the conditions sound poor, I do not think they are so "dangerous" that this is necessary, yet...


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > What I object to with this bunch is their stealing from the neighbors and threatening the neighbors with a gun if they didn't hand over what they demanded.
> ...



The media hasn't described them as "homesteaders"-- THEY THEMSELVES did. 

The media has virtually not mentioned this story at all.  We've got as far as I know TWO pieces of actual media reports, one brought in from a TV station last night by Annie and one by me this afternoon.  Everything before that was the echo-ring of those sterling kingpins of journalism, Alex Jones, Police State Daily, Off The Grid News and Medical Kidnap.com, ALL of them based on the Naugler's propaganda Nosebook page with no other info.  That was the whole point of asking for legitimate news links all day yesterday.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 9, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > What I object to with this bunch is their stealing from the neighbors and threatening the neighbors with a gun if they didn't hand over what they demanded.
> ...




The problem with CPS is that they're unfunded and understaffed. 

The reason for that is that while we give lip service to caring about children, we really don't. There are always more pressing, more important issues that we spend tax dollars on.


----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Like bombs and drones and all that whizzo stuff that kills children much more efficiently.


----------



## EverCurious (May 9, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The problem with CPS is that they're unfunded and understaffed.
> 
> The reason for that is that while we give lip service to caring about children, we really don't. There are always more pressing, more important issues that we spend tax dollars on.



I equate a lot of their work load to false/mistaken reports to be honest.  Some are innocent and made by genuinely concerned people, but the issue they call about is only an issue in their mind - like a child getting a swat on the butt for throwing a temper tantrum made by someone who strongly believes that spanking is abusive.  Or a child staying home alone at an age the person reporting doesn't feel is old enough.


There are also those vindictive people out there who, when involved in child custody cases, or divorce cases, or restraining orders, who will use CPS as a form of revenge, or attempted proof that they should get custody.  A sad reality.


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 10, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Of course they will.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> According to the links already posted, the kids were sleeping under a tarp, there was no running water, no sanitation facilities, not even an outhouse.



We know that these kids had been living the way 99% of all humans have lived for the last 200,000 years.

I'm asking about the* "gun threat."* That's a slander by the neighbor and the MSM to justify the kidnapping.

I am holding anyone who makes that slanderous claim *to the same level of rigid proof that I was held to* by them earlier in the thread: Link a criminal conviction.

See, I'm not just going to let you guys make shit up that suits your agenda.


----------



## bodecea (May 10, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > According to the links already posted, the kids were sleeping under a tarp, there was no running water, no sanitation facilities, not even an outhouse.
> ...


So....that's what your positional defense boils down to.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Its typical RW hypocrisy to idolize* these thieves* the same way they did Cliven Bundy who stole millions from the tax payers, while wanting to see Black looters shot on sight.



Show us a conviction in court of them being thieves.

Nice slander.

There's a reason you're being outvoted 2-1 on this thread


----------



## thereisnospoon (May 10, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > I google searched this story. All of the links are from blogs and right wing 'news' agencies.
> ...


I am looking at this thing objectively and not from an ideological viewpoint.
Often I will trash posts supported by links to left wing blogs. In other to maintain credibility, I am compelled to challenge those links of right wing blogs as well. 
It is what it is.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



   Tired response.  Lesbo....


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 10, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...




If you're looking at it objectively then fucking prove it. Show us proof of the slanderous claim that they threatened the neighbors with a gun or stole for them. Show us the arrest, or grand jury proceeding or conviction, or some form of proof of equal rigor to the standard that I was held to at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Pogo (May 10, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Its typical RW hypocrisy to idolize* these thieves* the same way they did Cliven Bundy who stole millions from the tax payers, while wanting to see Black looters shot on sight.
> ...



There is no "vote" in this thread.  Its premise is bullshit, and neither choice is valid.  That's why I didn't bother with your bullshit poll.  A poll question has to have a valid base.  This doesn't.  The family hasn't been "destroyed" -- by anybody.  Well except maybe themselves.

And _still _no sign of "Progressives"...






"dafuck's he talking about?"​


----------



## bodecea (May 10, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Its typical RW hypocrisy to idolize* these thieves* the same way they did Cliven Bundy who stole millions from the tax payers, while wanting to see Black looters shot on sight.
> ...


Um...7 to 5 is not the same as 2 to 1.  You failed math, didn't you?


----------



## bodecea (May 10, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


Interesting how you believe those trying to bilk money from you but not those who aren't trying to get money from anyone.


----------



## Pogo (May 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



He bought the whole manicured photo-propaganda image too, even after real ones were posted.
As Doc noted, wishful thinking versus critical thinking.  I bet his house is full of Magic Bullets and other amazing products from Ronco.  Gullible's Travels...


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 10, 2015)

I got ignored trolls bumping the thread... awesome!


----------



## The2ndAmendment (May 10, 2015)

There are still no links backing up the slanderous claims made against this family. What's wrong, I can't hold you told you own standard of rigor?


----------



## Pogo (May 11, 2015)

A few more comments.... these were reportedly captured from the Nauglers' Facebook pages and have since been deleted:


----------

